# FRAME OFF RESTO



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Yo I wanted to post some pics of my frame off I am currently doing however I dont know how the hell to upload pics?? HOW????


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=259770&st=0


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

ARE THE PIC'S ON YOUR PUTER IF SO GO TO
UPLOADFILE.INFO
AND PRESS THE BROWSE BUTTON AND IT WILL TAKE YOU TO YOUR PUTER FOLDERS AND YOU SELECT THE PIC AND PRESS OPEN THEN UPLOAD AND THEN COPY THE FIRST TAG IN THE FIRST BOX AND PASTE IT IN THE POST AND WA LA
REMEMBER TO PREVEIW YOUR POST FIRST SO IT LOOKS RIGHT OR YOU MAY GET OWNED!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

body back from blasting, guy did a horrible job and cost me large, oh well at least there was 0 warpage.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

fuck this frame, completely wrapping it now :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

thats the way to go frame off resto looking good homie finish it it will look sweet


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

RITISSORIE!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dam what grade sand was used to blast, looks coarse


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Actually its glass, recycled bottles works well doesn't heat up as much as sand so no warpage, i sanded it out with the orbital before sealing it up, also had to remove all the old bondo, cost me 1300 to blast it, and I wasn't to pumped about the quality, but after i sanded it out was really nice, blasting it saved major time too. Got it on the rottissorie now, working on the floors.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Looking good homie.. Frame looks nice as hell... keep us posted not to many frame off here..


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Here are a few pics of what my 62 looked like before I ripped it apart, dont worry its going to be WAY badder when its done.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Keep em coming.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

nIce project homie. keep them updates coming


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

figured i should revive this topic, I was slacken for a few months there, I just had to many customer cars to work on, heres some pics of progress i've done.

got new floors welded in, new braces as well. and new inner rockers, both sides, and outer rocker on pass. side.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

looking good, gonna give my 6-deuce some love like this when the weather breaks.....


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

ok, so that was done a while ago, MAGIC, its candied and flaked now, here it is

started with some DTM epoxy, then did some seam sealing








then i sprayed some grey sealer, and then silver base, w/silver flake








Then 4 coats of candy apple red and then clear


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

this was before painting the belly

















glued on with state of the art metal adhesive, welded bottoms and fenderwells :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks nice I wish I would have had a rotisserie when I did mine


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 23 2007, 10:33 PM~7069016
> *looks nice I wish I would have had a rotisserie when I did mine
> *


Yea i got lucky, the guy who sandblasted my body just happened to have this rotissorie sitting in his yard, he let me have it.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

looks really good hommie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 24 2007, 01:35 AM~7069028
> *Yea i got lucky, the guy who sandblasted my body just happened to have this rotissorie sitting in his yard, he let me have it.
> *


wow that is lucky I did mine with it sitting on four 55 gal drums


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

now that the belly is painted its time to get the bodywork done, this is how it is now, will be getting back on the grind tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 23 2007, 10:37 PM~7069049
> *wow that is lucky I did mine with it sitting on four 55 gal drums
> *


so i guess you used a pressure pot to spray your belly??


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 24 2007, 01:38 AM~7069063
> *so i guess you used a pressure pot to spray your belly??
> *


beleive it or not I used a gravity feed gun but I wasted a lot of paint spraying in the air to keep it flowing. I'm a complete amatur whan it comes to painting but it came out pretty nice


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 23 2007, 10:41 PM~7069084
> *beleive it or not I used a gravity feed gun but I wasted a lot of paint spraying in the air to keep it flowing. I'm a complete amatur whan it comes to painting but it came out pretty nice
> *


yea, sure does look nice man, your cars going to be sweet. by the way I just sprayed a customers harley, toreador red with ghost flames. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 24 2007, 01:44 AM~7069107
> *yea, sure does look nice man, your cars going to be sweet. by the way I just sprayed a customers harley, toreador red with ghost flames. :biggrin:
> *


  I love it in the sun alot of people mistake it for candy


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 23 2007, 10:45 PM~7069116
> * I love it in the sun alot of people mistake it for candy
> *


they sure do


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking good, gonna be a bad ass 62, the belly is so clean!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

oops sorry trying to post pics but had 2 windows open.....sorry my bad


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got me some chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I had to post this model i just bought, its practically the exact same color as my belly, and what my car will be,


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 25 2007, 02:00 AM~7078523
> *got me some chrome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is going 2 b a sweet ride.....keep it going homie.........


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Doing it right...Good Work


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

steering linkages chromed, just need to get the pitman and idler arms done, went to the chrome shop today with some of my exterior mouldings, they wanted 800 just to do EACH quarter panel side trim!!!! i'm thinking i'll buy ALL new exterior mouldings, i wanted them chromed, but i guess the SS style anodized ones will look good :biggrin: chrome is so expensive here locally. :angry:


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 27 2007, 10:04 PM~7105673
> *steering linkages chromed, just need to get the pitman and idler arms done, went to the chrome shop today with some of my exterior mouldings, they wanted 800 just to do EACH quarter panel side trim!!!! i'm thinking i'll buy ALL new exterior mouldings, i wanted them chromed, but i guess the SS style anodized ones will look good :biggrin:  chrome is so expensive here locally. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


how does $400 for all of them sound??


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jan 28 2007, 06:04 AM~7107324
> *how does $400 for all of them sound??
> *


well if your offering me money for them, no, obviously i'm putting them on my ride, but if your giving me an estimate, i paid 450 can dollars just for the chroming.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

just strip them and polish them out homie!! 62's gonna look nice.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

dope  will it be hittin the streets this summer?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jan 28 2007, 07:17 PM~7112362
> *dope   will it be hittin the streets this summer?
> *


should be rollable, but i cant honestly see it 100% done buy then, i dont think i will have all the $$$$ for the mouldings(unless i find a cheaper place to get them chromed, maybe send them to the us), everything else will be done though

Got the quarters in putty today, this bitch is going to be straight as an arrow!


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 28 2007, 10:27 AM~7107895
> *well if your offering me money for them, no, obviously i'm putting them on my ride, but if your giving me an estimate,  i paid 450 can dollars just for the chroming.
> *


not offer, but would of done them for like$180-$190


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 28 2007, 11:37 PM~7113339
> *should be rollable, but i cant honestly see it 100% done buy then, i dont think i will have all the $$$$ for the mouldings(unless i find a cheaper place to get them chromed, maybe send them to the us), everything else will be done though
> 
> Got the quarters in putty today, this bitch is going to be straight as an arrow!
> ...


thats the areas on mine that's got more waves than Shea Stadium. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

nice!!!!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

DAMN THAT CANDY BELLY LOOKS NICE!!!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 28 2007, 09:18 PM~7113828
> *thats the areas on mine that's got more waves than Shea Stadium.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


yea they're like that stock, i like to say they're the nicest cars ever........cause there always waving at ya!! lol

thats why we gave it a lick of putty, its just the only way to make them perfect. and of course blocking it with a stiff longboard


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

more pics and more progress....

now that i found this topic, im gonna be on it like white on rice :biggrin:


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

oh shit you never said you got ur diff chromed yet shits


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

hey man, nice work you doing there. Shes gonna be a phat ride when your done.
I did'nt know you had the duece on a rotissorie, maybe i can get my 54 on it when your done :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Jan 29 2007, 09:07 PM~7124077
> *hey man, nice work you doing there. Shes gonna be a phat ride when your done.
> I did'nt know you had the duece on a rotissorie, maybe i can get my 54 on it when your done :biggrin:
> *


for sure bro, i'll hook u up, i'll be done with it in a couple weeks probably.


----------



## crazybb (Dec 19, 2006)

damn i cant wait to start on my 62...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Man, looks real good homie. Real good! Let me know if you need anything Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 31 2007, 03:04 PM~7140806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


been working on my buddies soon to be frame breaking single pump hopping machine, well i guess its already a frame breaker, lol

gotta fix this bullshit first, then i'll be back on the deuce.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dayum thats a nasty break,...



just went through and looked at the 62 and this is one nice buildup..


----------



## Still Dippin (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 1 2007, 08:16 PM~7152688
> *been working on my buddies soon to be frame breaking single pump hopping machine, well i guess its already a frame breaker, lol
> 
> gotta fix this bullshit first, then i'll be back on the deuce.
> *



can't wait to break it agian :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Dippin_@Feb 1 2007, 07:36 PM~7152980
> *can't wait to break it agian :biggrin:
> *


me neither, i hope it smashes the bumpers off front and back first though, and the grill has to fall off too. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Dippin (Feb 1, 2007)

> me neither, i hope it smashes the bumpers off front and back first though, and the grill has to fall off too. :biggrin:
> [/quo
> 
> 
> till the wheels fall off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam i missed this topic... the deuce looks dammmm good


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 24 2007, 01:32 AM~7069005
> *this was before painting the belly
> 
> 
> ...


no welds?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 2 2007, 04:16 PM~7159518
> *no welds?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 hno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 2 2007, 03:16 PM~7159518
> *no welds?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


the bottoms are welded, and spot welded on the wheel wells, like i said homies, its glued. the glue i used is stronger then welds, we tested it on a frame pulling machine, the metal started to stretch!!! then we tested 2 pieces welded together, the metal split right beside the weld. I work at a bodyshop, i would not use this product on my car if i didn't KNOW it was going to work 100%.  

oh and all the screws were removed and welded up the holes, also in the areas where we could not get the backing in (like the middle of the big patch, and to the right of the black mark on the small patch it was welded solid, those pics are immediately after putting the panels in place.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 2 2007, 07:56 PM~7160935
> *the bottoms are welded, and spot welded on the wheel wells, like i said homies, its glued. the glue i used is stronger then welds, we tested it on a frame pulling machine, the metal started to stretch!!! then we tested 2 pieces welded together, the metal split right beside the weld. I work at a bodyshop, i would not use this product on my car if i didn't KNOW it was going to work 100%.
> 
> oh and all the screws were removed and welded up the holes, also in the areas where we could not get the backing in (like the middle of the big patch, and to the right of the black mark on the small patch it was welded solid, those pics are immediately after putting the panels in place.
> *


what type of glue is that??


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 07:21 PM~7161148
> *what type of glue is that??
> *


large panel metal adhesive. extra strength.

theres a few different brands, evercoat is what i used, also fusor makes a real good one, this is what is used at bodyshops for roof skins and door skins.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 2 2007, 08:25 PM~7161189
> *large panel metal adhesive. extra strength.
> 
> theres a few different brands, evercoat is what i used, also fusor makes a real good one, this is what is used at bodyshops for roof skins and door skins.
> *


but...ITS STILL GLUE!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 2 2007, 09:56 PM~7160935
> *the bottoms are welded, and spot welded on the wheel wells, like i said homies, its glued. the glue i used is stronger then welds, we tested it on a frame pulling machine, the metal started to stretch!!! then we tested 2 pieces welded together, the metal split right beside the weld. I work at a bodyshop, i would not use this product on my car if i didn't KNOW it was going to work 100%.
> 
> oh and all the screws were removed and welded up the holes, also in the areas where we could not get the backing in (like the middle of the big patch, and to the right of the black mark on the small patch it was welded solid, those pics are immediately after putting the panels in place.
> *


that shit does work too,and u dont have to worry about warps, but its too pricey for my likeing


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss+Feb 2 2007, 08:44 PM~7162089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you obviously know wuts up homie :biggrin: , but honestly i pay 35 dollars canadian for a tube, and that was exactly enough to do both those patches, you would spend that almost in wire, not to mention it would take WAY longer, and yes absolutely NO WARPAGE the transition is perfect hardly any duraglass and bondo.

TO THOSE THAT DONT KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW!!!

GLUE IS THE FUTURE OF THE AUTOBODY INDUSTRY!


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Sep 18 2006, 02:38 AM~6192818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car you have


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

Thats some pretty crazy glue.... i wonder whos gonna be the first to try a frame wrap with it :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 3 2007, 12:37 AM~7162592
> *your obviously completely un educated in the autobody industry!
> like i said i work at a bodyshop, this is wut i do for a living.
> you obviously know wuts up homie :biggrin: , but honestly i pay 35 dollars canadian for a tube, and that was exactly enough to do both those patches, you would spend that almost in wire, not to mention it would take WAY longer, and yes absolutely NO WARPAGE the transition is perfect hardly any duraglass and bondo.
> ...


nice,local ppg charges 90 a tube last time i checked, and that would have cost me a alot for my truck cuz it had custom bodywork everywhere, and to the people that dont know it does work,its the same glue that nasa uses on thier shuttles :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 4 2007, 02:41 AM~7169914
> *Thats some pretty crazy glue.... i wonder whos gonna be the first to try a frame wrap with it  :biggrin:
> *


its just a matter of time... a poll line x vs glue :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow+Feb 4 2007, 01:41 AM~7169914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definately not funny, but that lowrider cutlass idiot would probably try it. :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 4 2007, 11:26 AM~7171474
> *not funny, would never work.
> definately not funny, but that lowrider cutlass idiot would probably try it. :biggrin:
> *


i was joking homie


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Feb 2 2007, 08:44 PM~7162089
> *but...ITS STILL GLUE!!!!!
> *



Yes it is, and I myself would not have even considered using it. I have used panel adhesive lots too.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 4 2007, 04:09 PM~7173737
> *Yes it is,  and I myself would not have even considered using it.  I have used panel adhesive lots too.
> *


yes, ur entitled to your own opinion, but i know it will work and i'm not even worried about hooping either.  

and its not just the regular glue used for door and roof skins, its actually a stronger more structural grade glue. :biggrin: 

u work in a bodyshop right?? u should give it a test on the frame puller.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 4 2007, 08:51 PM~7176050
> *yes, ur entitled to your own opinion, but i know it will work and i'm not even worried about hooping either.
> 
> and its not just the regular glue used for door and roof skins, its actually a stronger more structural  grade glue. :biggrin:
> ...



Expansion and contraction of the metal is going to make the outline appear in time. It always does to some extent. Also you should have knife edged the patch before it was glued on. I have used that adhesive dozens of times and it works good, just I would never use it on a panel that is going to be visible.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 4 2007, 09:32 PM~7176510
> *Expansion and contraction of the metal is going to make the outline appear in time.  It always does to some extent.  Also you should have knife edged the patch before it was glued on.  I have used that adhesive  dozens of times and it works good,  just  I would never use it on a panel that is going to be visible.
> *


wut do u mean??? cause if your talking about knifing out the excess glue in the crease, i did that, i know fillers dont adhere properly to the glue, and why do u think expansion and contraction will be a prob??? because of the small gap between the 2 peices this will probably prevent that, did u notice how we glued on a piece of backing first, then applied the patch????


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Next time you use that shit, knife edge the patch before you glue it on. you want a 10 degree bevel over the 3/4" of overlap you are supposed to have. I have used the fusor, and duramix panel adhesive several times for patches. Expansion and contraction of the metals will cause whats left of the faint glue line to show up eventually. I did a chev pickup 6 yrs ago and it took 5 yrs to show up and its very faint, but i know its there. But I have done others that showed up after the paint cured over a few months. Its your car, and I am not saying what you did is wrong, just I do not believe in glue on panels. I hammer welded all my patches in.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

still not understanding what your saying about knife edging, but i think your talking about putting a bevelled ege on the patch so it undrlaps the existing panel and becomes flush at the surface, this should give you a better idea of wht i did, i used a 2 1/2" backing, i glued it on fist, as seen in the pic below, i let it fully cure overnight and repaired the inner quarter while i was waiting.
beyond the black marks was welded solid.









thanks for your insight though, i'm sure this will last time will tell, plus this thing is not going to be weathered much.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Sep 16 2006, 05:08 AM~6184198
> *
> Got the fram finished already, I wrapped the front and the back and then I got it blasted, then I epoxy primed it and went straight in to color, shot 4 coats of EMRON coarse metallic silver, waited 14 hours then cleared with dupont 7900s, 1st coat had standard size fireball red flake from HOK, really sparkles nice in the sun, I moulded and reinforced my trailing arms, and my a arms as well, should have the frame assembled in a week or so.
> *


 nice frame


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 25 2007, 07:00 AM~7078523
> *got me some chrome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice crome parts you have to your car


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 5 2007, 08:38 AM~7178442
> *nice frame
> *


yea, u want that one?? cause i'm totally redoing my frame, its getting a full wrap and molded and then painted to match body :biggrin: 

oh, and i talked to 3 other fully certified bodyman and all 3 had nothing but good things to say about the panel adhesive, especially the way we did it, they all said i wouldn't have a problem. So if anyone has had problems with it sinking or showing a slight outline something wasn't done 100% correct. :biggrin: 

#1 most important rule when using this glue: Must make sure there is no excess glue, duraglass, nor any fillers will bond to it properly. Oh and use duraglass over the meeting area, putty will sink!


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 5 2007, 06:33 PM~7183647
> *yea, u want that one?? cause i'm totally redoing my frame, its getting a full wrap and molded and then painted to match body :biggrin:
> 
> oh, and i talked to 3 other fully certified bodyman and all 3 had nothing but good things to say about the panel adhesive, especially the way we did it, they all said i wouldn't have a problem. So if anyone has had problems with it sinking or showing a slight outline something wasn't done 100% correct. :biggrin:
> ...



Never said there was anything wrong with it, Just I would never use it on my own ride. 

"So if anyone has had problems with it sinking or showing a slight outline something wasn't done 100% correct. :biggrin:"



:scrutinize:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 5 2007, 07:09 PM~7184085
> *Never said there was anything wrong with it,  Just I would never use it on my own ride.
> *


its cool


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

should have the body in its first coats of primer this week!! will post updated pics.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well i got my rear setup










decided not to run the whammy tank though, gonna have seperat tanks


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 24 2007, 11:00 PM~7078523
> *got me some chrome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Feb 3 2007, 05:44 AM~7162089
> *but...ITS STILL GLUE!!!!!
> *






Glue is the future. These days they can make glue so good that lotus uses it to glue their frame of the car together


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 18 2007, 04:56 AM~7289601
> *Glue is the future. These days they can make glue so good that lotus uses it to glue their frame of the car together
> *


OOOOOOOOOWWEEEEEEE!! we have another educated bodyman in the house................we know this mang!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 18 2007, 12:05 PM~7290182
> *OOOOOOOOOWWEEEEEEE!! we have another educated bodyman in the house................we know this mang!!!!
> *


thats funny, my no welds joke turned your build up page into a topic about glue :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 18 2007, 04:56 AM~7289601
> *Glue is the future. These days they can make glue so good that lotus uses it to glue their frame of the car together
> *



Certain Mercedes Frame rails get replaced with glued and Riveted on sections, your not allowed to weld. As well as soem models have glued in trunk pans as well. I have replaced a few.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 23 2007, 10:30 PM~7068992
> *ok, so that was done a while ago, MAGIC, its candied and flaked now, here it is
> 
> started with some DTM epoxy, then did some seam sealing
> ...




3 things missing from front of floor pans! where are they?

:0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 18 2007, 06:10 PM~7293288
> *3 things missing from  front of floor pans!  where are they?
> 
> :0
> *


actually theres only those 2 stupid do nothing braces missing, and i reinforced the floors inside to make up for it, if your thinking the braces for the seats, think again.
and if your thinking the rocker to floor braces at the firewall area, they ARE there, just hard to see.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 18 2007, 08:04 PM~7294361
> *actually theres only those 2 stupid do nothing braces missing, and i reinforced the floors inside to make up for it, if your thinking the braces for the seats, think again.
> *



where the pad to bolt the pins in for the gas pedal? :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 18 2007, 08:05 PM~7294376
> *where the pad to bolt the pins in for the gas pedal?   :biggrin:
> *


 dont worry bout that homie its been covered, maybe you should worry more about your own car, cause all your comments are starting to annoy me. :angry:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 19 2007, 03:10 AM~7293288
> *3 things missing from  front of floor pans!  where are they?
> 
> :0
> *


 good work


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 19 2007, 11:30 AM~7298300
> *good work
> *



Ya, I am really picky so i notice things like that!  






























Plus I like giving 81juiced a hard time, keep him on his toes! LMAO


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 20 2007, 02:05 AM~7300917
> *Ya, I am really picky so i notice things like that!
> Plus  I like giving 81juiced a hard time,  keep him on his toes!  LMAO
> *


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Piston time :0 check out that 3/4" faucet slow down, its huge!!!










Gotta get the tank rechromed though


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 20 2007, 09:49 PM~7313028
> *Piston time :0  check out that 3/4" faucet slow down, its huge!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 20 2007, 10:10 PM~7313696
> *looks good man!
> *


thanks bro,

been a while on the body, but its almost ready for primer now, just a hell of a lot of blocking when you skimmy coat the whole thing. I cant wait till the body is in primer, cause the doors and fenders are gravy, and i have all my suspension and shit chromed and ready, have all new bushings balljoints, breaks, everything waiting, but i will be completely redoing the frame as soon as the body is done.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i didn't know you had a build topic :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking good bro! real clean! i need to assemble my rotessorie and get on the belly!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 21 2007, 01:00 AM~7314571
> *Looking good bro! real clean! i need to assemble my rotessorie and get on the belly!
> *


thanks bro, cant wait to see your belly too!! nice job on your firewall too.  

Ok got some progress to report, the body is SOOOO close to being ready for primer, just got to finish stripping the roof and a little more blocking, but its feelin REAL straight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

you goin all red or red with a white top?


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey 81 Juiced Regal... 

I didn't know you worked in a bodyshop... your Impala looks sick... nice colour choice... Red & Chrome go so well together... 

Anywayz bro... where do you work? 

I need some help with my paint... I fucked it up real nice by leaving a car cover (Wolf Cover from Lordco) on it all winter. I have little bumps (goosebumps) in the clear... on the hood, roof, and trunk lid... I want to know if they can be sanded out... my car has never been wet sanded... and looks like it has lots of clear... if not I guess I need a paint job

I talked to the guy at Prancing Horse and he said he had the same thing happen to one of his own cars... I will never use a car cover again :angry: I would have been better off just leaving the car uncovered


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 25 2007, 05:50 PM~7349725
> *you goin all red or red with a white top?
> *


 all red, patterns on the roof.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 25 2007, 08:21 PM~7350621
> *all red, patterns on the roof.
> *


nice


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Feb 25 2007, 05:57 PM~7349802
> *Hey 81 Juiced Regal...
> 
> I didn't know you worked in a bodyshop... your Impala looks sick... nice colour choice... Red & Chrome go so well together...
> ...



Oh boy, that sucks leaving a car cover on outside i guess eh?? not a good idea, it traps moisture under the paint, i could take a look at it for you and tell you exactly what needs to be done. I work at a dealership bodyshop in town and i do my own thing as well, check your pm


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good!....nice build,,,keep up the good work homie! dont give up on it,,like i did my h/t :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

nice build up bro! i have a question, what block/file do you use on the quarters since there is so much area to cover? it may sound like a silly question, but i like to know the different ways/tools people use....trying to figure out what's best to finish up my 59... ~JO$H~


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 25 2007, 11:54 PM~7351536
> *nice build up bro! i have a question, what block/file do you use on the quarters since there is so much area to cover? it may sound like a silly question, but i like to know the different ways/tools people use....trying to figure out what's best to finish up my 59... ~JO$H~
> *


on large flat panels like that i use a 2' sanding block, depending on what stage the car is at i go 220,2k,guide coat,then repeat until its pretty much strait, then after the last coating of 2K i hit it with a 320or400 and its ready for sealer


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 25 2007, 11:46 PM~7351447
> *lookin good!....nice build,,,keep up the good work homie! dont give up on it,,like i did my h/t :biggrin:
> *


and your vert,j/k, i know your buildin up some parts for it :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 25 2007, 08:54 PM~7351536
> *nice build up bro! i have a question, what block/file do you use on the quarters since there is so much area to cover? it may sound like a silly question, but i like to know the different ways/tools people use....trying to figure out what's best to finish up my 59... ~JO$H~
> *


No filing here, all LONGBOARDED. My longboard is extremely stiff, no flex!!! you can buy all types of longboards, i have seen wooden ones and 2 kinds of plastic ones, the white plastics suck, they are flimsy, the one i use is yellow, and it just even looks beefier, it has No flex. I use 40grit at first to shape duraglas and bondo, then 80 grit, then putty, then 80 grit, 120,180, 2k prime, block w/220, 2k again, block w/320,400,600, spray. oh and guidecoat all the way through.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

any new progress bro? i called my local paint supply/body supply store and asked them about long boards, they acted like i was retarded or something. said they've never heard of such a thing, and the only thing they had close was a 15" long file 
 i gotta find somewhere to get some of these long boards so i can get my 59 real straight. i thought about using a nice 2X4 or some metal square tubing and putting some paper with adhesive backing on it...any ideas where i can get these long boards bro? thanks for the help... ~JO$H~


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 28 2007, 08:49 PM~7377937
> *any new progress bro? i called my local paint supply/body supply store and asked them about long boards, they acted like i was retarded or something. said they've never heard of such a thing, and the only thing they had close was a 15" long file
> i gotta find somewhere to get some of these long boards so i can get my 59 real straight. i thought about using a nice 2X4 or some metal square tubing and putting some paper with adhesive backing on it...any ideas where i can get these long boards bro? thanks for the help... ~JO$H~
> *



The boards are made by 3M, I have one, and a 24" ridgid one as well ( not 3M), dunno who makes it.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 28 2007, 08:49 PM~7377937
> *any new progress bro? i called my local paint supply/body supply store and asked them about long boards, they acted like i was retarded or something. said they've never heard of such a thing, and the only thing they had close was a 15" long file
> i gotta find somewhere to get some of these long boards so i can get my 59 real straight. i thought about using a nice 2X4 or some metal square tubing and putting some paper with adhesive backing on it...any ideas where i can get these long boards bro? thanks for the help... ~JO$H~
> *


no , no new progress, been so busy at work, the body is so close to being primed though, soon hopefully this weekend...............try 3m website for a longboard.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 28 2007, 11:49 PM~7377937
> *any new progress bro? i called my local paint supply/body supply store and asked them about long boards, they acted like i was retarded or something. said they've never heard of such a thing, and the only thing they had close was a 15" long file
> i gotta find somewhere to get some of these long boards so i can get my 59 real straight. i thought about using a nice 2X4 or some metal square tubing and putting some paper with adhesive backing on it...any ideas where i can get these long boards bro? thanks for the help... ~JO$H~
> *


mine was from dura block, i liked it,heres a few on ebay
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...e=sanding+block


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

hey whats up man?
i gotta come check the duece out soon..
What dealer are you at?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Mar 1 2007, 08:07 PM~7386772
> *hey whats up man?
> i gotta come check the duece out soon..
> What dealer are you at?
> *


yea bro , come check it out.

working at Wille dodge


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 25 2007, 08:54 PM~7351536
> *nice build up bro! i have a question, what block/file do you use on the quarters since there is so much area to cover? it may sound like a silly question, but i like to know the different ways/tools people use....trying to figure out what's best to finish up my 59... ~JO$H~
> *


I USE THESE 
flexible sanders
on a page it shows them using it with water sanding 

if you email them and ask if longboard sticky back wet sandpaper is available 
they email you back and tell you it is 
but if you ask them where they will never respond 
so i tried some indasa red 400 sandpaper and it worked great 
it lasted a long time and wouldn't break up with soap and water 
plus you can take off and put a new piece of paper on since its a stainless shoe 
just wipe it dry and add a new piece 
also watch out for the pins cause they rust 
take em out and clean them up after , 
if you use them for water sanding 

im painting a peterbilt right now and these fuckers flex on them fenders 
just pull all the pins out 

also look at the motorguard sanders 
they carry a 24" & 30" sander now


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 25 2007, 12:37 PM~7347012
> *thanks bro, cant wait to see your belly too!! nice job on your firewall too.
> 
> Ok got some progress to report, the body is SOOOO close to being ready for primer, just got to finish stripping the roof and a little more blocking, but its feelin REAL straight!!! :biggrin:
> ...


ttt for a bad ass project


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 3 2007, 12:46 AM~7395400
> *ttt for a bad ass project
> *


so after you done with the filler and blocking and your ready for high build, do you epoxy again b4 the high build or straight to high build..... i ask cuz i see lots of bare metal.... im comin up to that point in my project


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Mar 3 2007, 12:52 AM~7395611
> *so after you done with the filler and blocking and your ready for high build, do you epoxy again b4 the high build or straight to high build..... i ask cuz i see lots of bare metal.... im comin up to that point in my project
> *


I will epoxy over all the metal 4 sho!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

good luck homie


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

FINALLY!!!!!! took forever to strip the roof to metal on the da, that old paint was tough! but goter done!


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 4 2007, 11:41 PM~7408239
> *FINALLY!!!!!! took forever to strip the roof to metal on the da, that old paint was tough! but goter done!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

hell yeah, da'ing old ass paint off sucks bad


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 5 2007, 07:41 AM~7408239
> *FINALLY!!!!!! took forever to strip the roof to metal on the da, that old paint was tough! but goter done!
> 
> 
> ...


nice what paint/color are you going too have?????


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

does chem stripper work with oem paint? or is it useless like my 51 model's nitrocellulose lacquer made it?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 7 2007, 07:34 AM~7426736
> *nice what paint/color are you going too have?????
> *


like the belly holmes, silver base, silver flake, candy red, will have some patterns and some other things as well


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Mar 7 2007, 09:31 AM~7427650
> *does chem stripper work with oem paint? or is it useless like my 51 model's nitrocellulose lacquer made it?
> *


some strippers work better than others, the old red oxide primer and lacquer paintjobs can be a real bitch to strip i would test a spot with some talstrip aircraft paint remover, see how well it works, if it works well use it, if not, get it blasted, or bite the bullet and throw away a day stripping it with 40-80 grit, on Da or 8" big wheel or polisher.


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

nice how many more days before you spray the candy homie :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kyle22_@Mar 7 2007, 09:53 PM~7433788
> *nice how many more days before you spray the candy homie :biggrin:
> *


shit i sprayin some candy on saturday.................on my homeboys crotch rocket, its goin, silver base,silver flake(hella) and lazer blue candy. The belly is done obviously, but as for the rest it will be a little bit, gotta shave the firewall, block out the primer, reprime, block out, reprime, then gonna blast the inners and put it on the frame, shit well i got to wrap the frame and flake/candy that fucker out first too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn,looking bad ass,body looks straight as fuck


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 7 2007, 11:02 PM~7433862
> *damn,looking bad ass,body looks straight as fuck
> *


  x2


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 8 2007, 06:31 AM~7433586
> *like the belly holmes, silver base, silver flake, candy red, will have some patterns and some other things as well
> *


nice good locks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lazer straight!!!!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

if you want more practice you can come do mine, its got more waves than Shea Stadium...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Mar 8 2007, 09:28 AM~7436291
> *if you want more practice you can come do mine, its got more waves than Shea Stadium...
> *


lol, if you lived near me i could hook u up homie, ONE STOP AUTO SHOP. :biggrin:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

lol, if you lived near me i could hook u up homie, ONE STOP AUTO SHOP. :biggrin:


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: you know what im saying


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Mar 8 2007, 09:59 PM~7441995
> *lol, if you lived near me i could hook u up homie,  ONE STOP AUTO SHOP. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


wut u sayin homie????   

spread the word, ONE STOP AUTO SHOP........................Victoria BC

heres a sneak peak of a rocket we doin........flaked and candied out with dupont hot hues


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

koo


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

quit painting bikes and get to the impala, it was sunny today you car is now pissed at you for not being finished :biggrin: 

















and yes so is mine :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 14 2007, 07:51 PM~7480760
> *quit painting bikes and get to the impala, it was sunny today you car is now pissed at you for not being finished  :biggrin:
> and yes so is mine :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I know I know. :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well done with the bike for a month or so, untill i will reclear. here some pics. should be back on the deuce this week, gonna fab up a dolly to replace the front rotisorrie so i can access the firewall better to get it all shaved up. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 03:48 PM~7501472
> *well done with the bike for a month or so, untill i will reclear. here some pics. should be back on the deuce this week, gonna fab up a dolly to replace the front rotisorrie so i can access the firewall better to get it all shaved up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


blue tires???? hahaahaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 18 2007, 01:13 PM~7501577
> *blue tires???? hahaahaaaa :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha, yeah they pretty funny!! my buddy bought them hoping to lay some mean blue strips


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

when are you gonna change the topic title to other stuff im building insteed of my car!






:biggrin: 






atleast post a pic of the car from a new angle....or something!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 18 2007, 06:34 PM~7502684
> *when are you gonna change the topic title to other stuff im building insteed of my car!
> :biggrin:
> atleast post a pic  of the car from a new angle....or something!
> ...


why you gotta bust my balls man?? hahaha for you milkweed. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lookin straight as fuck


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7501472
> *well done with the bike for a month or so, untill i will reclear. here some pics. should be back on the deuce this week, gonna fab up a dolly to replace the front rotisorrie so i can access the firewall better to get it all shaved up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 08:55 PM~7503767
> *why you gotta bust my balls man?? hahaha for you milkweed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



see that wasnt so hard tomorrow ill post somehting that i've been building...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 19 2007, 03:21 AM~7505104
> *see that wasnt so hard  tomorrow ill post  somehting that i've been building...
> *


well you fuckin better.................slacker! :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

finally got to work on re-doing the frame, decided that this is going to be a full show/ hopper!! full wrap goin down. made a power c-clamp, and it works fuckin amazing!!!


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 7 2007, 06:51 PM~7640361
> *finally got to work on re-doing the frame, decided that this is going to be a full show/ hopper!! full wrap goin down. made a power c-clamp, and it works fuckin amazing!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I was doin some of that today, wish i still had my C-clamp. Hammers are no fun


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

spent a few more hrs today, started molding the middle/front sections, and a little more welding, lots more to go.

Oh and theres been a change of plans................again.............the candy/flaked belly will have to be repainted.....why?..........cause i changed my mind on the color, decided i'm going to go with a simpler color scheme in an effort to achieve an absolutely clean look.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah that frame is fuckin slick lookin already


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

what color is that?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 9 2007, 04:58 AM~7646792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice work


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 7 2007, 07:51 PM~7640361
> *finally got to work on re-doing the frame, decided that this is going to be a full show/ hopper!! full wrap goin down. made a power c-clamp, and it works fuckin amazing!!!
> 
> 
> ...


everything is lookin show quality already, keep up the good work

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7646970
> *what color is that?
> *


its gonna be all red, and chrome


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

you gonoa put that IMRON or whatever paint on the frame ...?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

beautiful ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 04:58 AM~7656267
> *you gonoa put that IMRON or whatever paint on the frame ...?
> *


damn right!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 PM~7697752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 PM~7697752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbsup: keep it up luv these 62 build ups :biggrin: spend hours lookin thru them


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

3/16 or 1/4 looks like 3/16


the welder is workin good i see, i can see it in the background! :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Got some updated pics, finished off the bottom of frame, got it flipped over now to finish plating the topside, only have weekends to work on it, so far 6 days into the frame, coming along pretty well i think, hope to have it off to sandblast after next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice n smooth


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dude that is some badass work man.. only wish mine would look like that. lol.. oh well.. maybe by the end i'l have a better idea of how i should be doing it. lol..


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 30 2007, 04:38 AM~7799596
> *Got some updated pics, finished off the bottom of frame, got it flipped over now to finish plating the topside, only have weekends to work on it, so far 6 days into the frame, coming along pretty well i think, hope to have it off to sandblast after next weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 8 2007, 11:41 AM~7858849
> *bump :cheesy:
> *


damn homie, cant be doing no bump without some pics.......................i better post some up then! :biggrin: 
























damn near finished the frame, cant wait to be sending this mofo to sandblast. It will be done by this sunday.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 9 2007, 06:05 PM~7653602
> *its gonna be all red, and chrome
> *


my buddy painted his 57 Chevy a real nice red 
red as can be 
no orange in there at all 
he looked for several months trying to find the perfect red and he finally found a red from house of kolor 


Good job Homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 9 2007, 11:34 AM~7867618
> *my buddy painted his 57 Chevy a real nice red
> red as can be
> no orange in there at all
> ...


damn, that sounds like the red I'm looking for, i odnt want nay orange tinge to it, pure red, i know boyd coddington red is nice, but i cant use a color named after that fruit, what was the color your buddy went with???? so far I'm gonna use a GM color, they use it on chevy aveos, LOL :biggrin: I'm still searching though, its gotta be RED!


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

PM me I got my drive line back tell me exactly what you need me to measure .
By the way AAPCO was the company I got the slipyoke and center support from :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice, im glad to see you decided to finish the wrap, it sucks that you had it already painted and all,but it will be worth it in the long run for shure


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 10 2007, 12:34 AM~7873049
> *nice, im glad to see you decided to finish the wrap, it sucks that you had it already painted and all,but it will be worth it in the long run for shure
> *


you got that right :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 9 2007, 07:05 PM~7653602
> *its gonna be all red, and chrome
> *


they look good together, i have a fully strapped frame with full chrome sitting in my garage as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

things i do for friends, friday night splash, case of beer later, i went with the flashtime between coats of 1 beer, got a nice buzz on
base








clear
















glass


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice shade of blue


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 12 2007, 01:31 AM~7887819
> *things i do for friends, friday night splash, case of beer later, i went with the flashtime between coats of 1 beer, got a nice buzz on
> base
> 
> ...


did you gel coat that or just clear?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

A boat?? how is the frame gonna get to the sandblaster if your painting a boat?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@May 12 2007, 12:36 PM~7889584
> *did you gel coat that or just clear?
> *


ENDURA polyeurathane


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 12 2007, 03:51 PM~7890347
> *A boat??      how is the frame gonna get to the sandblaster if your painting a boat?
> *


that was just a late night spray job last night i did for a friend who had it all prepped out, we drank a case of beer as we did it, actually drank a beer inbetween each coat, LOL was half cut(at least  ) by the time i was done. worked on the frame today, its on schedule, going to the blaster this week, will get to painting it next weekend(hopefully)


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

frame is done, just need to have it sand blasted and then i'll paint it, so took this weekend to work on the body, started blocking out the primer, gonna prime it again tommorrow, also got the belly sanded down today, yes its official, theres gonna be a color change!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 20 2007, 10:04 PM~7943859
> *frame is done, just need to have it sand blasted and then i'll paint it, so took this weekend to work on the body, started blocking out the primer, gonna prime it again tommorrow, also got the belly sanded down today, yes its official, theres gonna be a color change!
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

The belly is getting splashed tommorrow, the outer body has been completely longboarded out with 220 and reprimed(oh boy its straight  ) 

oh and got a few chrome parts, all 4 brake backing plates, panhard bar, and had my control arms redone for the 3rd fucking time!!!! this time i bit the bullet and took them to the place locally thats done the rest of my work, its cost me about 2500 all in all for these things!!! I would like to smash the shop owner who initially had them done with a shovel :angry: oh well, they look real nice now.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

wow that chrome looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+May 20 2007, 09:04 PM~7943859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will not look quite that bright if you do the PC clear on it , not really hazy but nothing like it is now. but if you wanna make it last and you gonnna drive it might be worth it .


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+May 25 2007, 10:57 PM~7981467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i dont plan on using the PC clear on the arms, i was mostly considering it for the rearend, but i dont plan on driving this thing all that much, it wont be a trailor queen, i'll drive to the shows and shit, but thats basically it. if i do clear any of the chrome parts i think i'll go with the por 15 glisten pc, it worked real nice on a few gold parts i did for a friend, in fact you couldn't really even tell they were cleared.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 26 2007, 10:22 AM~7982751
> *yeah these cats do a real nice job with chrome, they take pride in there work, they are the most expensive around here, but its worth it, its like looking in a mirror :biggrin:
> yeah i dont plan on using the PC clear on the arms, i was mostly considering it for the rearend, but i dont plan on driving this thing all that much, it wont be a trailor queen, i'll drive to the shows and shit, but thats basically it. if i do clear any of the chrome parts i think i'll go with the por 15 glisten pc, it worked real nice on a few gold parts i did for a friend, in fact you couldn't really even tell they were cleared.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

[/quote]

Damn! Real nice :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

painted the belly today :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 26 2007, 06:08 PM~7985008
> *painted the belly today :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



we dont care what you said you did, we want pics to see what you did..... :biggrin: 


one day ill even post a pic of my car if i ever get to it


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 26 2007, 06:12 PM~7985029
> *we dont care what you said you did,  we want pics to see what you did..... :biggrin:
> one day ill even post a pic of my car if i ever get to it
> *


oh dont worry grasshopper, u will see, u will see


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 26 2007, 08:13 PM~7985034
> *oh dont worry grasshopper, u will see, u will see
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 26 2007, 08:08 PM~7985008
> *painted the belly today :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

DAM LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 26 2007, 08:59 PM~7985755
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


yes master!!! :biggrin: 

as u wish..............................









:biggrin:

it looks a little orangey in the pic, but thats just my cheapo camera, its pure red


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 27 2007, 12:16 AM~7986596
> *looks nice  :biggrin:
> *


 thank you, and despite what some others may say( alot of my boys liked the flake/candy), i'm very happy with my decision to change the color, it makes things way easier this way and will turn out way cleaner in the end now that i can paint everything apart in pieces no masked edges or dry spray anywhere!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 27 2007, 02:32 AM~7986649
> *thank you, and despite what some others may say( alot of my boys liked the flake/candy), i'm very happy with my decision to change the color, it makes things way easier this way and will turn out way cleaner in the end now that i can paint everything apart in pieces no masked edges or dry spray anywhere!!
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 27 2007, 02:05 AM~7986555
> *yes master!!! :biggrin:
> 
> as u wish..............................
> ...


looks killer :cheesy:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

looks good man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks good man your doing a killer job


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oh and by the way thats how real homies work on there ride they have a beer while doing it :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks good homie 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 25 2007, 11:07 PM~7980481
> *The belly is getting splashed tommorrow, the outer body has been completely longboarded out with 220 and reprimed(oh boy its straight  )
> 
> oh and got a few chrome parts, all 4 brake backing plates, panhard bar, and had my control arms redone for the 3rd fucking time!!!! this time i bit the bullet and took them to the place locally thats done the rest of my work, its cost me about 2500 all in all for these things!!! I would like to smash the shop owner who initially had them done with a shovel :angry:  oh well, they look real nice now.
> ...


note to self, dont pissoff 81juicedregal :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 27 2007, 01:32 AM~7986649
> *thank you, and despite what some others may say( alot of my boys liked the flake/candy), i'm very happy with my decision to change the color, it makes things way easier this way and will turn out way cleaner in the end now that i can paint everything apart in pieces no masked edges or dry spray anywhere!!
> *


yeah that candy was nice but im diggin this way more


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+May 31 2007, 04:15 AM~8013491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Got the body off the rotissorie, and made myself a body cart, gotta get this firewall shaved and get the trunk painted up. got a few things back from chrome too. :biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

MAN LOVE THE BUILD UP ITS LOOKING REAL GUD UPPER N LOWER A-ARMS ARE FLAWLESS!!!  KEEP IT UP ITS GONNA BE KILLER


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn she looks good....real good!









LOOKS WET!! Chrome against that is gonna be killer!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo+Jun 10 2007, 11:26 AM~8076412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i like my paintjobs to look..............WET.............. thanks :biggrin: 



and a couple pics here, worked on the firewall today, got a couple pieces ready, gonna leave the rest mostly, just do a little smoothing thruought.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

6Deuced,

You gonna give the inside the "WET" treatment too?? You should....seems like alot of people dont but seeing the underside, I'd do the inside floors,roof, etc, the same...she's gonna be a baddass ride!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jun 11 2007, 11:25 AM~8082505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the trunk, firewall and dashboard will all be getting the WET treatment, but I'm not gonna waste time and paint on the inside, i'm gonna dynamat the hell out of it inside though



> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 11 2007, 04:36 PM~8084651
> *very nice
> *


thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

figured you were going th OG route on it .....


----------



## JUAN SALAS (May 9, 2007)

nice project.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 25 2007, 08:07 PM~7980481
> *The belly is getting splashed tommorrow, the outer body has been completely longboarded out with 220 and reprimed(oh boy its straight  )
> 
> oh and got a few chrome parts, all 4 brake backing plates, panhard bar, and had my control arms redone for the 3rd fucking time!!!! this time i bit the bullet and took them to the place locally thats done the rest of my work, its cost me about 2500 all in all for these things!!! I would like to smash the shop owner who initially had them done with a shovel :angry:  oh well, they look real nice now.
> ...


damn!! nice chrome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

working the firewall


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

In case anyone missed it, I changed my screenname, reason being is that i have come up with a name for the 62, 6DEUCED, the reason i chose this was not only because its a 6deuce, but mainly because i have done everything twice, thats what the "deuced" stands for.


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

feelin the color!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very, very nice build up. Going to be sweet when finished. :0


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

how do you change your name, I've been wanting to do that for years..... everyone thinks Im a hilow rep


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 28 2007, 12:56 AM~8191901
> *In case anyone missed it, I changed my screenname, reason being is that i have come up with a name for the 62, 6DEUCED, the reason i chose this was not only because its a 6deuce, but mainly because i have done everything twice, thats what the "deuced" stands for.
> *


i noticed :tongue:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jun 28 2007, 09:35 PM~8198903
> *how do you change your name, I've been wanting to do that for years..... everyone thinks Im a hilow rep
> *


PM a mod, topdogg did it for me


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jun 29 2007, 12:35 AM~8198903
> *how do you change your name, I've been wanting to do that for years..... everyone thinks Im a hilow rep
> *


hahaa, how much for a 2pump set up shipped?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

firewall is ready for primer, trunk is almost stripped( had to do it by hand and Da because the sandblaster was a lazy fuck!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT 6 DUECE LOOKS GOOD I LIKE THE PAINT ON THE BELLY MAKES IT LOOK OG.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

hows that driveline working 4 you


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 6 2007, 12:33 AM~8245046
> *firewall is ready for primer, trunk is almost stripped( had to do it by hand and Da because the sandblaster was a lazy fuck!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

damn this 62 is gonna be hard as fuck. keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

did you glue on the firewall metal like you said you were going to?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jul 6 2007, 04:11 PM~8250266
> *hows that driveline working 4 you
> *


haven't got it yet  been buying other things, i have one that i made myself but ther rear section is kinda thick, like 3 inches, it will work, but i am probably just gonna buy a premade slipper thats chrome


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 6 2007, 10:08 PM~8252122
> *did you glue on the firewall metal like you said you were going to?
> *


sure did


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got some work done this weeked, stripped the trunk down by hand on da and various tools, it was a pain in the ass!!! also stripped the dashboard down, and finished off the bodywork on the firewall and got everything primed, looking forward to spraying some color this week. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn looking good bro!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin real good can't wait to see some color on it


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

nice work


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

i licks it, i lick it alot


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice topic !


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got some color on the firewall, trunk and dash tonight/morning, it was a late one, pics tommorrow


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*beautiful work======== :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


only 2 pictures.========== :angry: :angry: :nosad: *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks slick :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

damn wish i had the rescources to work on my impala,fuckin apartments!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 14 2007, 05:23 PM~8309273
> *beautiful work======== :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> only 2 pictures.========== :angry:  :angry:  :nosad:
> *


sorry man, forgot to get one of the dash, i'll post it tommorrow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 14 2007, 10:56 PM~8310150
> *sorry man, forgot to get one of the dash, i'll post it tommorrow
> *


looking good man!wow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 15 2007, 08:50 PM~8315448
> *looking good man!wow :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks billy, cant wait to get the body sprayed, would be this week, but i'm the only painter at the shop for the next 2 weeks, so i'll be working overtime to get everything done, oh well should make some good money :biggrin:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

RED is such a great color!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## gmag69 (May 12, 2007)

You do really nice work. Your ride is going to be bad ass when it's done. Congrats. :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

ok its been more then a day im tired of the promises where is the dash picture?????????????????????????????? :nicoderm:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

its comin along nice bro


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jul 21 2007, 01:37 AM~8358036
> *ok its been more then a day  im tired of the promises  where is the dash picture??????????????????????????????  :nicoderm:
> *


no doubt no doubt, i been real lazy this past week, been working to hard at the shop as i'm the only painter for 2 weeks( other guys on holidays) so i been doing double the work, i'll get it next time i'm out at the shop with the camera, dont know why i forgot to before, i just cant wait to be spraying that body all i have to do is block it out and its ready :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 21 2007, 09:55 PM~8360999
> *no doubt no doubt, i been real lazy this past week, been working to hard at the shop as i'm the only painter for 2 weeks( other guys on holidays) so i been doing double the work, i'll get it next time i'm out at the shop with the camera, dont know why i forgot to before, i just cant wait to be spraying that body all i have to do is block it out and its ready :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

heres the dash pics :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

see now i can sleep better at night,

dash is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevonniespapi_@Jul 16 2007, 03:32 AM~8317230
> *RED is such a great color!
> *


and expensive :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

ready to go








sealed up with epoxy


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

based in








cleared

















more to go still, i will be sanding an re-clearing for extra protection and lustre, also have something in mind for the roof, it wont be staying all red


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 22 2007, 09:51 PM~8366694
> *heres the dash pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dude are you blocking out the floor? :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2007, 08:03 PM~8531461
> *dude are you blocking out the floor? :0
> *


ru crazy?? i epoxied and bedlinered the inside, its also getting dynamat and carpeted


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 11 2007, 09:53 PM~8531403
> *based in
> 
> 
> ...


looking good man! bet your pleased so far! :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 12 2007, 12:53 AM~8533157
> *looking good man! bet your pleased so far! :biggrin:
> *


r u kidding me pleased!!!! i'm some what happy, but i gotta figure out somethign to do with this roof, its stressing me out, i cant leave it red, just too much, i think i'm gonna use coarse metallic silver for a base and have some patterns/ fades with red candy possibly, what do u think??? i dont want anything too crazy, just simple and clean.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 12 2007, 10:05 PM~8537982
> *r u kidding me pleased!!!! i'm some what happy, but i gotta figure out somethign to do with this roof, its stressing me out, i cant leave it red, just too much, i think i'm gonna use coarse metallic silver for a base and have some patterns/ fades with red candy possibly, what do u think??? i dont want anything too crazy, just simple and clean.
> *


I would just leave it red you said you were going for the mono color look. put a solid red interior in it like you said it will be the definition of clean. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 12 2007, 08:09 PM~8538044
> *I would just leave it red you said you were going for the mono color look. put a solid red interior in it like you said it will be the definition of clean. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no the interior is going tan leather, but yes i am going for the definition of clean exactly. you really think i should leave it all red?? because i'm set on doing some patterns on there.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 12 2007, 10:13 PM~8538093
> *no the interior is going tan leather, but yes i am going for the definition of clean exactly. you really think i should leave it all red?? because i'm set on doing some patterns on there.
> *


I like the look of the all red it just looks clean and uncluttered


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 12 2007, 08:16 PM~8538126
> *I like the look of the all red it just looks clean and uncluttered
> *


i suppose, but that gets me thinking, you want to do ur roof to match instead of white dont ya???? i think you should take your striping skills and stripe the shit out of that bitch, i know i would if i were you, i'm gonna have my striper outline every body line on the sides, hood and trunk, but i want to pattern the roof. we'll see, but thanks for your input bro.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

MAN THE 62 IS LOOKING GOOD BRO! WET LIKE PUSSY! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 12 2007, 08:22 PM~8538213
> *MAN THE 62 IS LOOKING GOOD BRO! WET LIKE PUSSY! :0  :cheesy:
> *


LMAO, it aint wet yet bro, wait till i bust another load of clear on her!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 11 2007, 09:03 PM~8531461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go with a silver base or similar so you can do your paterns when you finish deciding what you want..maybe even tape that off and leave it in as a patern and do more over it..


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well i got the roof all wetsanded down with 600 tonight, gonna start doing some tapeouts tommorrow evening see if i can come up with something, if anyone has any ideas, shoot them at me.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i love the way you handle this all professional :thumbsup: the outcome is fantastic. Cant wait to see what you come up with on the roof


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

shit eh its looking good cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking really good


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 13 2007, 11:19 PM~8548290
> *i love the way you handle this all professional :thumbsup: the outcome is fantastic. Cant wait to see what you come up with on the roof
> *


thanks man,

i'm just going to keep the roof simple/clean, its the whole modo of the car, simple/clean with a touch of something extra, i got the roof taped out tonight actually, real simple pattern, but once its got all the stripes added it will have a real nice touch.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

looks great!iam a big fan of this build...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i would do ghost pattern so it wont stand out, nice and smooth


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev+Aug 14 2007, 08:46 PM~8556321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, i would if i were using candy, but i think the roof will be mostly silver, with a suttle pattern of the red, and some pinstriping to set it all off. its goona be real simple, but i think it will fit perfectly.


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 29 2007, 08:38 PM~7799596
> *Got some updated pics, finished off the bottom of frame, got it flipped over now to finish plating the topside, only have weekends to work on it, so far 6 days into the frame, coming along pretty well i think, hope to have it off to sandblast after next weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 15 2007, 05:18 AM~8556702
> *
> nah, i would if i were using candy, but i think the roof will be mostly silver, with a suttle pattern of the red, and some pinstriping to set it all off. its goona be real simple, but i think it will fit perfectly.
> *




what about some silverleaving with some red candy on top to give it that red shine, with some red patterns and different shades of red pinstriping


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice build up. I love 62's...... I thought the patch panels install was cool. Saves a lot of work.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 16 2007, 01:15 AM~8566442
> *what about some silverleaving with some red candy on top to give it that red shine, with some red patterns and different shades of red pinstriping
> *


that sounds real nice, but i'm not a professional with leafing, although i have done it before, i dont want to risk it on this car, i was also thinking of the candy red, but i want to break the roof up, so i decided to just go with a VERY simple pattern and then the most part of the roof will be coarse metallic silver, dont want to flake it, it will then be double pinstriped where the red meets the silver edge, and a 1/4" in as well, and have a design on the sail panels, i am going with the stripe on top of the clear though, i like it that way, call it strange, but thats just me, its like the icing on the cake u know. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: lookin good


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got the roof sprayed today, i really like how it looks, just simple and clean, the silver i used was straight extra coarse metallic from dupont just mixed with binder/balancer and sprayed, it is coarse as fuck, sparkles better than flake IMO with less build up too, the roof will also be getting a good share of pinstriping, but that wont be done until the cars together.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Hot like fire... real nice.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i like the all red picture of your car better


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 18 2007, 11:33 PM~8586132
> *got the roof sprayed today, i really like how it looks, just simple and clean, the silver i used was straight extra coarse metallic from dupont just mixed with binder/balancer and sprayed, it is coarse as fuck, sparkles better than flake IMO with less build up too, the roof will also be getting a good share of pinstriping, but that wont be done until the cars together.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD MAN


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

thats looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

great thread. Wish the BC fest thread would take heed and do as such. I think I will just post on here from now on.... lol


Nails


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@Aug 20 2007, 07:18 PM~8600792
> *great thread. Wish the BC fest thread would take heed and do as such. I think I will just post on here from now on.... lol
> Nails
> *


lol


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I just saw all that now, and I'm super impressed. I can't wait to see this thing come together.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

liked it all red better but that silver doesn't look bad...good job on the build up...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:17 AM~8603280
> *I just saw all that now, and I'm super impressed.  I can't wait to see this thing come together.
> *


shit eh? keep an eye out bro, good to have you in the thread :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805+Aug 20 2007, 02:00 AM~8594376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me guys............you have to think towards the final product, theres going to be so much red everywhere, i need to break it up a bit, the roof will be getting a bunch of striping, and also a little airbrush work is planned for the sail panels, again, just something simple, i'll post pics of it all unmasked that way you can see the seperation, you'll like it then


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I can dig it


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah that top looks damn good like that..

real cars take time to build n paint...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn i haven't seen your buildup in a lil bit, cars comin along good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 21 2007, 06:00 AM~8604318
> *not me guys............you have to think towards the final product, theres going to be so much red everywhere,  i need to break it up a bit, the roof will be getting a bunch of striping, and also a little airbrush work is planned for the sail panels, again, just something simple, i'll post pics of it all unmasked that way you can see the seperation, you'll like it then
> *


 :thumbsup: 
how about a multi color top


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 19 2007, 05:33 AM~8586132
> *got the roof sprayed today, i really like how it looks, just simple and clean, the silver i used was straight extra coarse metallic from dupont just mixed with binder/balancer and sprayed, it is coarse as fuck, sparkles better than flake IMO with less build up too, the roof will also be getting a good share of pinstriping, but that wont be done until the cars together.
> 
> 
> ...




looks good but what is binder or balancer? is that duponts name for intercoat clear???

like the dbc 500 colorblender from ppg?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 24 2007, 08:55 AM~8631701
> *looks good but what is binder or balancer?  is that duponts name for intercoat clear???
> 
> like the dbc 500 colorblender from ppg?
> *


no the binder/balancer suspends all the toners which make up a specific color, and in chromabase, or chromapremier basecoat it makes up for a very lareg portion of your color, then you mix that 1:1 with basemaker!!! crazy when you actually think how little color goes in to the mix.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

heres a couple pics of the roof and body unmasked, i have decided go a little further with paint on the roof, gonna add some more patterns and maybe a fade or 2  


















the car had to sit outside for a few hours this evening as i had to do a little painting in the shop, so the car has a layer of dew on it in these pics


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

damn sorry to see you decided not to use the candy ..that color was looking pretty fresh .. 

i think the color almost matches my 93 mazda like burgundy or maroon .. .. got any left i got a canopy to paint .. :biggrin: 

thanks for the advice in the paint thread to been a while since i read this thread .
oh and thanks all you painters for making it look easy ..


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 25 2007, 10:40 PM~8642389
> *damn sorry to see you decided not to use the candy ..that color was looking pretty fresh ..
> 
> i think the color almost matches my 93 mazda  like burgundy or maroon ..  .. got any left i got a canopy to paint .. :biggrin:
> ...


he can always lay some brandywine kandy base coat kbc over the red


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 25 2007, 09:42 PM~8642108
> *heres a couple pics of the roof and body unmasked, i have decided go a little further with paint on the roof, gonna add some more patterns and maybe a fade or 2
> 
> 
> *


and then kandy over the silver base patterns that would look sick bro


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 18 2007, 10:33 PM~8586132
> *got the roof sprayed today, i really like how it looks, just simple and clean, the silver i used was straight extra coarse metallic from dupont just mixed with binder/balancer and sprayed, it is coarse as fuck, sparkles better than flake IMO with less build up too, the roof will also be getting a good share of pinstriping, but that wont be done until the cars together.
> 
> 
> ...



Using binder is the shit, I just used it myself a few weeks ago Great Job on the 62


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

ok, so i added a couple more patterns and a different silver, still real simple, but its gonna work for me, thats all i'm doing on the roof, will get some pinstriping added as the final touch near the end of the build :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

damn its just how i guessed it would look.. :biggrin: 

when is the naked chic mural going on???


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 2 2007, 07:40 PM~8698463
> *damn its just how i guessed it would look..  :biggrin:
> 
> when is the naked chic mural going on???
> *


settle down there!! dont be releasing potential secrets, that would be on the trunk any how  and i still need to find a GOOD airbrusher, i dont want my trunk looking like that green monte carlo!!!lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn man, those other patterns you added look real good, i'll call you later tonight.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 6Deuced, LacN_Thru, 3wheelKing, SoTexCustomz


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 2 2007, 07:48 PM~8698528
> *settle down there!! dont be releasing potential secrets, that would be on the trunk any how   and i still need to find a GOOD airbrusher, i dont want my trunk looking like that green monte carlo!!!lol
> *



Game correct is the only name you need to know in BC for realistic air brushing.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 2 2007, 09:23 PM~8699187
> *Game correct is the only name you need to know in BC for  realistic air brushing.
> *


i know, he will most likely be the one, when the time comes


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

TTT FOR MY HONKY :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 2 2007, 07:34 PM~8698423
> *ok, so i added a couple more patterns and a different silver, still real simple, but its gonna work for me, thats all i'm doing on the roof, will get some pinstriping added as the final touch near the end of the build :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 pulled it outside today, i like it alot :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: looks nice


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking tight bro!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Aug 25 2007, 10:42 PM~8642108
> *heres a couple pics of the roof and body unmasked, i have decided go a little further with paint on the roof, gonna add some more patterns and maybe a fade or 2
> 
> 
> ...


very clean built up..
gonna look


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 3 2007, 03:48 PM~8704399
> *pulled it outside today, i like it alot :biggrin:
> *



So you decide to pull it outside and we only get to hear about it we dont get to see it??

PIC'S or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 7 2007, 02:09 AM~8736404
> *So you decide to pull it outside and  we only get to hear about it we dont get to see it??
> 
> PIC'S  or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

haha, gonna be wetsanding and re-clearing the body this weekend, then the body is done untill cut and buff, when its back on the frame, in the meantime the frame goes out to sandblast again, and will be getting bodyworked and primed smooth, then shot red and striped, chrome is already done and waiting, once the frame is done, this build will be taking a turn for the end of the tunell, motor and tranny are already built and waiting as well, have lots of cool accesories for them too!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

OK, so i got a few updates here, first off i got a new daily








2nd, thought i'd show everyone the backyard shop and how i put it down in the ghettobooth!!!!








3rd, the body is all wetsanded down awaiting its final stage of clear, should blast it tommorrow evening if the mood is right, been really hot the last few days, so i'm awaiting a nice calm evening when the air is clean


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

gangsta


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 11 2007, 10:02 PM~8770828
> *gangsta
> *


x2


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

hahaa, looks like my style booth :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good mang


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 11 2007, 09:44 PM~8770643
> *OK, so i got a few updates here, first off i got a new daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice monte!! :biggrin: 

i'll give you a shout on the weekend.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

what do you for a filter system?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Sep 12 2007, 10:17 PM~8779451
> *what do you for a filter system?
> *


if you can see the window behind the pic of the car outside, that opens up and i have an intake filter there, its directly across from the fan, no exhaust filters, just shoots the cloud of overspray all over the cop shop that is directly behind there, LMAO, no joke!!!!! its not an ideal setup, but it works, although sometimes i dont use the intake, and i have cleaner paint jobs, it all depends on the weather outside, everything comes in to play in the backyard, in the winter paintjobs come out clean as hell, but then the clear is tougher to lay flat without being to heavy, thats when the kerosene heater comes in to play  sometimes i have to ask myself, " why not just use the $100,000 booth i spray in everyday at work??" because just a good quality paintjob can be done in the backyard, and IMO REAL painters can put it down in even the toughest conditions, hell i learned to spray in a garage, before i even worked at a bodyshop.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

or did you mean air filtration??? because you can see in the 1 pic that i have 2 water traps and a toilet roll filter, also 50 ft down line from the compressor and 60 gallon tank i have another 30 gallon tank, air in at bottom out at top another 50 ft then the filters you see i also have a dessicant snake i use only when spraying that attaches after the toilet roll filter.


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

that 62 is hella clean looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 12 2007, 11:08 PM~8779809
> *or did you mean air filtration??? because you can see in the 1 pic that i have 2 water traps and a toilet roll filter, also 50 ft down line from the compressor and 60 gallon tank i have another 30 gallon tank, air in at bottom out at top another 50 ft then the filters you see i also have a dessicant snake i use only when spraying that attaches after the toilet roll filter.
> *


I need to get a new dessicant snake. Mine is fucked up. I cant find them anywhere though. princess auto has the refill kit but thats it. Know anyplaces?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Sep 13 2007, 03:27 PM~8784564
> *I need to get a new dessicant snake. Mine is fucked up. I cant find them anywhere though. princess auto has the refill kit but thats it. Know anyplaces?
> *


they were discontinued almost a yr ago now, i just got 2 from my supplier at work who during a conversation it came up that he knew 1 place that had 17 left, and thats the only place i know of, he never mentioned where, but obviously a large supplier who he gets from, he got me the 2. I think i might buy a few more, they work real good, and cost like 50 bucks for a pair, i guess once you have gone thru a few it might be cheaper to just buy an actuall dessicant canister system though, dont know why i haven't yet :uh: 

i dont think you can refill them


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

finally got to unmask the car completely , the body is done for now, on with the frame.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

do you mask it off in that garage everytime you paint or just leave it like that?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Sep 13 2007, 10:57 PM~8787919
> *do you mask it off in that garage everytime you paint or just leave it like that?
> *


the poly you mean??? i did it just for my car, usually i only poly the ceiling and i wet the walls and floors.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

man that is slick looking


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 14 2007, 05:41 AM~8788918
> *man that is slick looking
> *


thanks bro, in fact that is exactly what my buddy and i were saying today looking at it outside, i think slick is a good word for it


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

Looks great


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

nice start keep up good work


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

DAMM! IT'S LOOKING REAL NICE PIMP!! YOU DO SOME SICK ASS WORK, KEEP IT UP!!!

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE ROLLIN!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAPP A HO TRIBE_@Sep 18 2007, 07:36 AM~8815263
> *DAMM!  IT'S LOOKING REAL NICE PIMP!!  YOU DO SOME SICK ASS WORK,  KEEP IT UP!!!
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE ROLLIN!!!
> *


me neither, this shit stressful, takes its toll on me sometimes.
thanks for the props homie :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

have you sprayed the other panels yet?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Sep 18 2007, 10:34 PM~8821748
> *have you sprayed the other panels yet?
> *


not yet, gonna get the frame done and the car rolling first


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

cool cant wait to see that


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

What is that color called if u don't mind me asking? That looks real good and bright!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAPP A HO TRIBE_@Sep 19 2007, 06:51 PM~8827989
> *What is that color called if u don't mind me asking?  That looks real good and bright!!
> *


SUPER RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 19 2007, 09:21 PM~8828299
> *SUPERMAN RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

damn that is one BRIGHT ass red color. its clean as fuck too.


and that monte carlo is super clean too, very nice daily or even weekend cruiser.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Sep 19 2007, 07:23 PM~8828307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or street hopper


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 19 2007, 09:51 PM~8828483
> *you little bastard billy, hows the bat mobile????
> or street hopper
> *


 :cheesy: coming along,slowly but surely :biggrin:


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey 6 deuced is there a stronger or more durable clear that u sprayed the belly of your 62 with? It seems like a lot of the rides coming out are going with the color match belly and I didn't know how well the paint will hold up! I just started a frame off project 64 impala and Iam just trying to get as much info as I can!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAPP A HO TRIBE_@Sep 20 2007, 08:55 AM~8831926
> *Hey 6 deuced is there a stronger or more durable clear that u sprayed the belly of your 62 with?  It seems like a lot of the rides coming out are going with the color match belly and I didn't know how well the paint will hold up!  I just started a frame off project 64 impala and Iam just trying to get as much info as I can!
> *


IMRON is made by dupont and its a VERY durable clearcoat, also a very important part that most people over look, is that using a sealer underneath the basecoat actually gives the paint some what of a cushion, i ALWAYS use sealer.


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

all i got to say is the imp is coming out sick. you going to posting any chasis pic's that chrome is going to look tight with all that red


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 21 2007, 09:51 AM~8840476
> * all i got to say is the imp is coming out sick. you going to posting any chasis pic's that chrome is going to look tight with all that red
> *


i'll post some pics of the chassis as it comes along, should be starting on the frame next weekend.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 2 2007, 07:48 PM~8698528
> *settle down there!! dont be releasing potential secrets, that would be on the trunk any how   and i still need to find a GOOD airbrusher, i dont want my trunk looking like that green monte carlo!!!lol
> *


not cool man not cool at all
:nono:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 24 2007, 08:52 PM~8863454
> *not cool man not cool at all
> :nono:
> *


LOL, sorry man, really sorry :biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

lol you better be

but after i sell my deck + amp im gettin it repsrayed by milkweed


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 24 2007, 09:28 PM~8863822
> *lol you better be
> 
> but after i sell my deck + amp im gettin it repsrayed by milkweed
> *


cool, hope he does a good job.


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, hopefully he does his thing and does it gooood


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i like that red


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

just got the frame back from the sand blaster, so its up on the rotissorie and starting on the putty work tommorrow night, i am motivated to get a rolling chassis, so this frame should be getting painted this weekend!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 21 2007, 11:09 PM~9054102
> *just got the frame back from the sand blaster, so its up on the rotissorie and starting on the putty work tommorrow night, i am motivated to get a rolling chassis, so this frame should be getting painted this weekend!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

What are you doing for brakes?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Oct 25 2007, 06:11 PM~9084580
> *What are you doing for brakes?
> *


just gonna run drums

got some progress on the frame


----------



## knuckleheaded1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

TO THE TOP :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well i'm about 10 hrs deep in to bodyworking the frame, its a good amount of work to mold these things.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dope


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you have glaze dust on your camera lens :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good fokker! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

damn putty cote all over that mofo


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2007, 08:37 PM~9097770
> *you have glaze dust on your camera lens :biggrin:
> *


well, it was a little smoked out in there!!!! forgot to turn the exhaust fan on!


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

cant wait to see this bitch....keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 28 2007, 10:49 AM~9099976
> *well, it was a little smoked out in there!!!! forgot to turn the exhaust fan on!
> *


puff, puff give homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2007, 06:47 PM~9101630
> *puff, puff give homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 28 2007, 09:47 PM~9103632
> *:cheesy:
> *


whatcha know bout that??????up in the KY???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 28 2007, 11:50 PM~9103653
> *whatcha know bout that??????up in the KY???
> *


 YOU KNOW WE GOT THAT BOMB SHIT DOWN HUR, KENTUCKY FARMS CAN HARVEST ANYTHING!! :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 29 2007, 12:50 AM~9103653
> *whatcha know bout that??????up in the KY???
> *


down in the ky :angry: 






















j/k
:biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 29 2007, 11:26 AM~9106533
> * YOU KNOW WE GOT THAT BOMB SHIT DOWN HUR, KENTUCKY FARMS CAN HARVEST ANYTHING!!  :cheesy:
> *


you aint got nothing compared to our BC bud!!!! world mothafuckin famous!!!!!! you wouldn't even know where bc was if it wasn't for that!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 28 2007, 09:50 PM~9103653
> *whatcha know bout that??????up in the KY???
> *


i know it took me twenty minutes to get to billys from the interstate and an hour to find my way out  so something somewere was working right :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 30 2007, 11:50 AM~9113812
> *i know it took me twenty minutes to get to billys from the interstate and an hour to find my way out    so something somewere was working right  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :cheesy: THese Guys have no idea, even Method MAn and Redman have to agree KENTUCKY GOT THE BADDESTS WEED!


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 29 2007, 07:13 PM~9110169
> *you aint got nothing compared to our BC bud!!!! world mothafuckin famous!!!!!! you wouldn't even know where bc was if it wasn't for that!!!!
> *



bc wut!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 30 2007, 11:04 AM~9114336
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: THese Guys have no idea, even Method MAn and Redman have to agree KENTUCKY GOT THE BADDESTS WEED!
> 
> 
> ...


those clowns never been to BC apparently then!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 30 2007, 09:33 PM~9118208
> *those clowns never been to BC apparently then!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no but they been to louisville, the hard knock life tour in 98,the whole arena smelled like weed when they was on, they said i have to say we ben all over but kentucky has the best godamn weed! Every one was blazing up! Goodtimes :cheesy:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

GOT MILK 

Cali Style


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

n this that vancouver kushh


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT for one bad ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

just had a late night, got the frame in primer, start blocking it out tommorrow, pics then or when its painted, i keep forgetting my camera


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 2 2007, 02:19 AM~9137040
> *just had a late night, got the frame in primer, start blocking it out tommorrow, pics then or when its painted, i keep forgetting my camera
> *


Foul!!! no pics for the LIL homies. 10 yards. :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 2 2007, 06:30 AM~9137558
> *Foul!!! no pics for the LIL homies. 10 yards. :uh:
> *


today :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

pics coming soon............................................................








:biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 3 2007, 02:24 PM~9146934
> *pics coming soon............................................................
> :biggrin:
> *


hurry up, I need some motivation


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looks smooth!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

wow frame is lookin good


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

a little video i made


http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=impala162ew2.flv


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 3 2007, 11:21 PM~9148983
> *a little video i made
> http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=impala162ew2.flv
> *


tight! :cheesy: i heard kanye in the back, sounded like he was high! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 3 2007, 09:25 PM~9148998
> *tight! :cheesy: i heard kanye in the back, sounded like he was high! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 3 2007, 09:25 PM~9148998
> *tight! :cheesy: i heard kanye in the back, sounded like he was high! :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i told you BC had the shit, even kanye on the radio gets fucked up!!!


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

frame looks sweet man :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 3 2007, 11:21 PM~9148983
> *a little video i made
> http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=impala162ew2.flv
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

shinny!!!


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Nov 4 2007, 10:27 AM~9151009
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

thanks fellas!!! My striper is in vegas right now, he should be back by friday, which was the night i had planned to drink beer with him and watch him do his thing, i think it will really add to the frame, i never got around to striping the belly so the frame wont be missed.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got a bunch of striping done :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i got a question for anyone who has an opinion, i have seen guys putting the balljoit below the arm, but i have always bolted them above the arm, i sure like it better looking under, but is it as strong, do i have to worry???? i wont be hopping or anything.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree it does look better on the bottom, but I would never do that bro. It don't take much to rip the threads out of them three little nuts and bolts. Things are looking good, keep them pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Nov 21 2007, 11:52 AM~9274562
> *I agree it does look better on the bottom, but I would never do that bro. It don't take much to rip the threads out of them three little nuts and bolts. Things are looking good, keep them pics coming :biggrin:
> *



true, but technically wouldn't the weight of the car be pushing the ball joint UP anyway? or the A-arm down? you could also look into getting higher tensile bolts...


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 16 2007, 08:53 PM~9245982
> *got a bunch of striping done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Nov 21 2007, 04:17 PM~9276053
> *true, but technically wouldn't the weight of the car be pushing the ball joint UP anyway? or the A-arm down?  you could also look into getting higher tensile bolts...
> *


Yeah its fine if the car is just sitt'n there. If your set up has much power at all its gonna blow that front end all over the road. Think about it when you lock the car up it will put all that force on them 3 tiny little nuts. Now if you put it on top like it should be then you don't have that stress pulling on them 3 nuts and bolts.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

yeah i put the balljoint on top, didn't want to risk nothing, i've been doing that for years so why change now, plus the front suspension is all on now, minus the springs, and it looks real nice, i tried to take pics today, but when i got to the shop and pulled out my camera the damn batteries were dead!!lol, tommorrow. i am in desperate need of a PITMAN ARM though, if anyone has the style with the joint being part of the pitman hit me up, i will do whatever it takes to get it.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

THAT SHIT COMING OUT CLEAN HOMIE!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

chrome box and pitman 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-59-60-61...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 21 2007, 08:47 PM~9279028
> *chrome box and pitman
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-59-60-61...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


thanks, but i got 3 of those pitmans, i'm looking for the pitman arm that has the joint at the end of it, not a hole like that one.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 22 2007, 12:14 AM~9279220
> *thanks, but i got 3 of those pitmans, i'm looking for the pitman arm that has the joint at the end of it, not a hole like that one.
> *


ok, i got ya


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

yeah, i know i need some wheels!!lol


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks real good homie.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

you my friend, are the man


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 16 2006, 01:28 PM~6186719
> *Actually its glass, recycled bottles works well doesn't heat up as much as sand so no warpage, i sanded it out with the orbital before sealing it up, also had to remove all the old bondo, cost me 1300 to blast it, and I wasn't to pumped about the quality, but after i sanded it out was really nice, blasting it saved major time too. Got it on the rottissorie now, working on the floors.
> 
> *


 :0 why so much?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 22 2007, 09:52 PM~9284957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 22 2007, 08:52 PM~9284957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like im looking in my garage.... :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

looks like you found some wheels to roll it around on, its looking good, who striped it?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 29 2007, 12:10 PM~9332529
> *looks like you found some wheels to roll it around on, its looking good, who striped it?
> *


yeah, not really, i got 1 spare out the monte trunk, then 1 spare off my buddies van, which is bigger than the montes spare, thats all, but apparently jesse gonna let me borrow his chromies off the regal tommorrow, so it will roll!!! George Apted (classic pinstriping) did his thing to it, i have known him for ages, his son is very good frined of mine, he actually been giving me some tips and technique for striping, i have a few brushes now, i'm learning, he let me drag a couple lines on the frame, but we washed those off LOL, but i will be learning fast, and look forward to seeing me striping in the next year or 2


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 29 2007, 07:25 PM~9335358
> *yeah, not really, i got 1 spare out the monte trunk, then 1 spare off my buddies van, which is bigger than the montes spare, thats all, but apparently jesse gonna let me borrow his chromies off the regal tommorrow, so it will roll!!! George Apted (classic pinstriping) did his thing to it, i have known him for ages, his son is very good frined of mine, he actually been giving me some tips and technique for striping, i have a few brushes now, i'm learning, he let me drag a couple lines on the frame, but we washed those off LOL, but i will be learning fast, and look forward to seeing me striping in the next year or 2
> *


ok gotcha, it'll look good on some wires, if you do end up needin some wheels let me know. thats cool, i look forward to seein you stripe, i'm thinkin of stripping down the caddy for paint this winter cuz i got the garage at home this year, i dunno yet though, still lookin for a 90-92 fleet so i can euro mine...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

selling the slip shaft if anyones interested, comes with new u joints, 190


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dont install the ball joint that way it will come off the first couple of times you hit the switch we tried it on my homies car and it tore the whole frontend up trust me you would be making a big mistake....


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 2 2007, 03:58 PM~9356233
> *dont install the ball joint that way it will come off the first couple of times you hit the switch we tried it on my homies car and it tore the whole frontend up trust me you would be making a big mistake....
> *


 take a look, i didn't


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*BEAUTIFUL... :biggrin: *


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

you got skills deuce!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Dec 2 2007, 04:05 PM~9356259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys!!


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

lookin good josh those a arms and everything turned out really well :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 02:34 AM~9329474
> *:0  why so much?
> *



x1300


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Dec 2 2007, 10:23 PM~9360136
> *x1300
> *


LOL, i guess he felt like screwing me, i just wish i could get a little foreplay first next time!!!! its just he's the only sandblaster locally that gets it done QUICK, drop it off friday, pick up saturday afternoon.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

its coming along sweet.....but no wishbone?? :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 3 2007, 07:26 AM~9361619
> *its coming along sweet.....but no wishbone?? :0
> *


nope


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Frame looks sweet man nice build up u got going


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 3 2007, 06:45 PM~9366441
> *Frame looks sweet man nice build up u got going
> *


thanks, but what happened to that rim you were gonna photoshop for me??? too hard???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 4 2007, 11:51 AM~9371616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your such an idiot!!!LMAO


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 3 2007, 08:10 AM~9361543
> *LOL, i guess he felt like screwing me, i just wish i could get a little foreplay first next time!!!! its just he's the only sandblaster locally that gets it done QUICK, drop it off friday, pick up saturday afternoon.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

i talked to a mobile guy from the island and he quoted me 1200 to come to tsawwassen to blast my car...you trailered the 62 right to his shop? what material did he blast with?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 5 2007, 12:05 AM~9376616
> *your such an idiot!!!LMAO
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 4 2007, 02:51 PM~9371616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Dec 4 2007, 09:35 PM~9376946
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i talked to a mobile guy from the island and he quoted me 1200 to come to tsawwassen to blast my car...you trailered the 62 right to his shop?  what material did he blast with?
> *


well he used crushed glass bottles, apparently way less heat so less chance of warpage, and there was no warpage, so that was at least good, i trailored it to his shop yes, only bout 15 mins away. as for that mobile guy from victoria, if its the guy i'm thinking about, i think he might call himself gnc soda blasting or something, i know he really pushes soda blasting, he did a dwarf car for me, and he did a shitty job (literally forgot the entire roof!), and i had to drive him to the parts store twice to get parts to fix his machine, then he whined about me only wanting to pay what he quoted me :uh:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

another quality chrome job from vic plating got all 4 drums done, yes going og drums!








gonna get the steering linkages installed tommorrow


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

oh yeah, i got my chrome springs today....................................sucks they were red and blue!!!!! this will be a fun hassle.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 6 2007, 10:04 PM~9392892
> *another quality chrome job from vic plating got all 4 drums done, yes going og drums!
> 
> 
> ...


those turned out nice, you going to put the springs back on?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 7 2007, 08:48 AM~9396571
> *those turned out nice, you going to put the springs back on?
> *


hell mufuckin no :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got the steering links in, i'm running my brake and gas lines now, i got a stainless kit from inlinetube. drilling holes in the frame for holding in the lines is a real pain, the t4 cold rolled plate i used is hard as hell, gone thru 4 1/8" drill bits, even good ones!!! also heres a picture of my wheels from homeboyz.
























got something special in store for the spinners


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

damn...those look slick :thumbsup: never been a fan of gold but those look good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:0 wheels look good man!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 11 2007, 10:01 PM~9431812
> *got the steering links in, i'm running my brake and gas lines now, i got a stainless kit from inlinetube. drilling holes in the frame for holding in the lines is a real pain, the t4 cold rolled plate i used is hard as hell, gone thru 4 1/8" drill bits, even good ones!!! also heres a picture of my wheels from homeboyz.
> 
> 
> ...


car is turning out great


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 12 2007, 03:19 PM~9436753
> *car is turning out great
> *


X2...shit looks tight


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

brakelines and gaseline are done, all stainless, gonna make covers for the junction blocks though


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro, man its coming together huh!


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

What did you use for hold downs on those lines? they kinda look like zip ties.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Dec 20 2007, 11:13 PM~9498954
> *What did you use for hold downs on those lines? they kinda look like zip ties.
> *


g'z thanks alot, they are just white plastic hold downs, couldn't get them in stainless didn't want them to rust


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

do you just get them at lordco? i need to get some for my brake lines


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 21 2007, 12:56 AM~9498840
> *looking good bro, man its coming together huh!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 20 2007, 10:56 PM~9498840
> *looking good bro, man its coming together huh!
> *


 :biggrin: get my wheels and chrome springs today!!! hopefully get the wheels wrapped and roll this bitch today!!!


ps, please dont hate on my chrome/ not powdercoated springs


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got my springs finally, also i have the wheels wrapped and rolling the frame now. just gotta either paint my cups or get new chrome ones.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

dont worry bout them spinners, there only for mock up


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 23 2007, 01:28 PM~9515345
> *dont worry bout them spinners, there only for mock up
> *



i hope your kidding, 2 bar straights are the only way to roll!!!!!!

fuck the spinning temples or gay domes

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Dec 23 2007, 01:34 PM~9515385
> *i hope your kidding, 2 bar straights are the only way to roll!!!!!!
> 
> fuck the spinning temples or gay domes
> ...


NO TEMPLES OR DOMES HERE!!!!! lets just say EAZY is taking care of the 2 bar spinners homie!!   :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 23 2007, 04:50 PM~9515476
> *NO TEMPLES OR DOMES HERE!!!!! lets just say EAZY is taking care of the 2 bar spinners homie!!     :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The rides looking good bro I love the wheels and I love red :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The frames looking good I love red and the wheels are fresh homie


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 03:04 PM~9515939
> *The frames looking good I love red and the wheels are fresh homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

Man that car is comin out sick, your not skipping any bit of detail on it. Good job


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Dec 23 2007, 10:39 PM~9517973
> *Man that car is comin out sick, your not skipping any bit of detail on it. Good job
> *


X2... :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman4242 (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks nice, good job. Hope mine comes out this good.


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

Put some rubber on those rims and get them on that frame already!!!

It's going to look sick as hell!!!! Your doing the damm thing!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

SBC 350 4 bolt, 40 over, flattops, 270 isky mega series cam, 202 heads, srew in studs, guide plates, roller rockers, 10.5:1, all fresh outta the machine shop :biggrin:


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

ALL I CAN SAY IS...
DAMN! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Dec 24 2007, 10:51 PM~9524919
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS...
> DAMN! :0  :biggrin:
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS WHAT HE SAID...DAMN! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet this my fav stage of the build ... rolling chassie!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo+Dec 24 2007, 08:51 PM~9524919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah me too, i cant wait to get the motor and tranny in.......................... then the body back on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice ass motor! What do u use to keep the paint from pealing off the motor? :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAPP A HO TRIBE_@Dec 25 2007, 06:26 PM~9530413
> *:thumbsup: Nice ass motor!  What do u use to keep the paint from pealing off the motor? :thumbsup:
> *


proper prep, epoxy, and IMRON


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

THATS PERDEE!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 damn thats sweet


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 24 2007, 11:10 PM~9525606
> *sweet this my fav stage of the build ... rolling chassie!
> *


x2, and this is one sweet rolling chassie


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 7 2008, 12:52 PM~9631290
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


THANKS BRO! :biggrin: 

Well sorry no updates guys, but i have a bunch of chrome stuff coming this week, trunk pan and driveshaft chromed from big rich, and i ordered a bunch of chrome for my motor, oil pan tranny pan, valve covers, intake, just to name a few, its crazy how fast engine dress up adds up$$$$$


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jan 7 2008, 07:00 PM~9633229
> *x2, and this is one sweet rolling chassie
> *


x2 lookin good bro!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

ttt more pics?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

looking fuckin' schweeeeeet! cant wait to see it all together


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anymore pix


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

working on getting the motor and tranny in, so i can put the body back on, been waiting for parts, but mostly everything arrived now, motor is looking good, and i got a couple chrome parts


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 23 2008, 09:53 PM~9768589
> *working on getting the motor and tranny in, so i can put the body back on, been waiting for parts, but mostly everything arrived now, motor is looking good, and i got a couple chrome parts
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those spinners done? I wanna get some mirrors engraved for my cutty, looks good.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 23 2008, 11:53 PM~9768589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wher U Get That Nice Driveshaft?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow+Jan 23 2008, 09:00 PM~9768657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big rich


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good, whats the eta on this?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 24 2008, 05:15 AM~9770822
> *looking good, whats the eta on this?
> *


do you ever really know???? lol

hopefully sooner than later???? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good man, i like the spinners!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good man, i like the spinners!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good man, i like the spinners!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good I love those spinners


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

this ride looks tight as fuck !!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 24 2008, 12:49 PM~9772207
> *do you ever really know???? lol
> 
> hopefully sooner than later???? :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i didnt know if you had a deadline set or anything :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 24 2008, 02:34 AM~9769954
> *
> big rich
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 24 2008, 02:34 AM~9769954
> *
> big rich
> *


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 24 2008, 01:04 PM~9773625
> *yeah, i didnt know if you had a deadline set or anything :cheesy:
> *


well i'm hoping to have it drivable by summer, but at this point, i'm not about to start rushing things, however i feel the biggest hurdles have already been crossed, and the rest is going to get easier, plus once the body gets back on, i think i will see a really bright light at the end of a really long tunnel   

the only thing i see possibly holding me up is cash$$$$, i'm not rich, but i do ok, but i'm in the market to buy a house REAL soon, and locally the market is crazy!! basically cant get shit for under 450gz, and its only going to get more expensive, so i have to get in to a house asap!! renting is weak :angry: plus then i'll have my car at my own house, and i can work on it even more :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

everyone's got diff opinions about this house "bubble" or whatever.. if i were you i'd wait at least a year and see what happens man, everything i read sounds like a little recession is coming and i'll bet house prices come down some.

just my .02

the guy who i rent my shop off is a realitor and he says, if your ready to do it, have the finances and want to do it, then do it. so that's kinda good advise too


just to throw your topic off.. haha. car looks dope man


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 25 2008, 10:13 PM~9785265
> *well i'm hoping to have it drivable by summer, but at this point, i'm not about to start rushing things, however i feel the biggest hurdles have already been crossed, and the rest is going to get easier, plus once the body gets back on, i think i will see a really bright light at the end of a really long tunnel
> 
> the only thing i see possibly holding me up is cash$$$$, i'm not rich, but i do ok, but i'm in the market to buy a house REAL soon, and locally the market is crazy!! basically cant get shit for under 450gz, and its only going to get more expensive, so i have to get in to a house asap!! renting is weak :angry:  plus then i'll have my car at my own house, and i can work on it even more :biggrin:
> *


i hear that i have till sept to bust ass cause im getting married, and well after that the rest is history!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 25 2008, 10:13 PM~9785265
> *well i'm hoping to have it drivable by summer, but at this point, i'm not about to start rushing things, however i feel the biggest hurdles have already been crossed, and the rest is going to get easier, plus once the body gets back on, i think i will see a really bright light at the end of a really long tunnel
> 
> the only thing i see possibly holding me up is cash$$$$, i'm not rich, but i do ok, but i'm in the market to buy a house REAL soon, and locally the market is crazy!! basically cant get shit for under 450gz, and its only going to get more expensive, so i have to get in to a house asap!! renting is weak :angry:  plus then i'll have my car at my own house , and i can work on it even more :biggrin:
> *


nice, those are 2 good investemnts


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 25 2008, 07:13 PM~9785265
> *well i'm hoping to have it drivable by summer, but at this point, i'm not about to start rushing things, however i feel the biggest hurdles have already been crossed, and the rest is going to get easier, plus once the body gets back on, i think i will see a really bright light at the end of a really long tunnel
> 
> the only thing i see possibly holding me up is cash$$$$, i'm not rich, but i do ok, but i'm in the market to buy a house REAL soon, and locally the market is crazy!! basically cant get shit for under 450gz, and its only going to get more expensive, so i have to get in to a house asap!! renting is weak :angry:  plus then i'll have my car at my own house, and i can work on it even more :biggrin:
> *


time to come off the island


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:44 PM~9790056
> *i hear that i have till sept to bust ass cause im getting married, and well after that the rest is history!
> *


shit bro, congrats!! i just got engaged too!!!  or :uh: lol


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 26 2008, 10:03 AM~9788935
> *everyone's got diff opinions about this house "bubble" or whatever.. if i were you i'd wait at least a year and see what happens man, everything i read sounds like a little recession is coming and i'll bet house prices come down some.
> 
> just my .02
> ...


i have talked to a few friends who are mortgage brokers and realtors, they all say its going to keep going up here in victoria and area, in fact they were saying by 2010 there wont be a crackshack left for under 500k :uh: fuckin ridiculous!! the further you move up the island the prices come down, but i'm looking to buy in the colwood/langford/view royal area, which is prime territory.



> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jan 26 2008, 03:54 PM~9791025
> *time to come off the island
> *


i absolutely love the island compared to the mainland, traffic over there would drive me insane!!! if i were to move anywhere it would be kelowna.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 26 2008, 06:58 PM~9791040
> *shit bro, congrats!! i just got engaged too!!!   or :uh:  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 26 2008, 01:31 PM~9790369
> *nice, those are 2 good investemnts
> *


i just invested in 3 other things, but those are on my fiance, ones a ring the other 2......................................use your imagination!!  lmao, they all cost me


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

Lookn Clean


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

drop it in alrdy :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 26 2008, 07:05 PM~9791077
> *i just invested in 3 other things, but those are on my fiance,  ones a ring the other 2......................................use your imagination!!    lmao, they all cost me
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 2 2008, 03:29 AM~9847712
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 5 2007, 06:32 AM~7176510
> *Expansion and contraction of the metal is going to make the outline appear in time.  It always does to some extent.  Also you should have knife edged the patch before it was glued on.  I have used that adhesive  dozens of times and it works good,  just  I would never use it on a panel that is going to be visible.
> *





6Dueced nice build topic

NOT SURE about the evercoat you used but i have heard about this "line" showing up i have used it on small stuff but will be using it on a full quarter in the summer but i will weld the top at the sail panel first because that's where i heard the "line" shows up........as long as the adhesive is used in a non visible area it should be fine 


like i said don't know about evercoat all i ever used was fusor.......so no hatin i'm just givin you a heads up


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 26 2008, 05:03 PM~9791063
> *i have talked to a few friends who are mortgage brokers and realtors, they all say its going to keep going up here in victoria and area, in fact they were saying by 2010 there wont be a crackshack left for under 500k :uh:  fuckin ridiculous!! the further you move up the island the prices come down, but i'm looking to buy in the colwood/langford/view royal area, which is prime territory.
> i absolutely love the island compared to the mainland, traffic over there would drive me insane!!! if i were to move anywhere it would be kelowna.
> *


 :uh: move to pender island homie..you could start a lowrider island ranch??


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 2 2008, 03:29 AM~9847712
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


haha, doubtful, but i can tell you they are NICE!!!! hehehe


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 4 2008, 04:59 PM~9864451
> *6Dueced nice build topic
> 
> NOT SURE about the evercoat you used but i have heard about this "line"  showing up i have used it on small stuff but will be using it on a full quarter in the summer but i will weld the top at the sail panel first because that's where i heard the "line" shows up........as long as the adhesive is used in a non visible area it should be fine
> ...


the fusor is far different from the evercoat, i've noticed the fusor does not dry totally rock hard, we use it all the time on door skins at work, it never dries rock hard, where as this evercoat dries like a rock , and i mean like a rock, hard as fuck!! I've heard most all the panel adhesives contain small parts of eurathane which is what expands and contracts and creates this line, however i know evercoat contains 0% eurathane, thats why i chose it, but to be perfectly honest i regret ever using it on my quarters, its holding up fine(no line, its been thru multiple bake cycles too), but i just worry about it now and it would have been easy to weld it up, but worse comes to worse, a line does appear, i'll just grind it down and weld it up, its not like i dont do paint and body for a living, so it wont cost me fuck all but materials. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

shit that is alot of red.... Damn fine work


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 9 2008, 10:16 AM~9901053
> *the fusor is far different from the evercoat, i've noticed the fusor does not dry totally rock hard, we use it all the time on door skins at work, it never dries rock hard, where as this evercoat dries like a rock , and i mean like a rock, hard as fuck!! I've heard most all the panel adhesives contain small parts of eurathane which is what expands and contracts and creates this line, however i know evercoat contains 0% eurathane, thats why i chose it, but to be perfectly honest i regret ever using it on my quarters, its holding up fine(no line, its been thru multiple bake cycles too), but i just worry about it now and it would have been easy to weld it up, but worse comes to worse, a line does appear, i'll just grind it down and weld it up, its not like i dont do paint and body for a living, so it wont cost me fuck all but materials. :biggrin:
> *




yeah i hear you there....i might have to check into this evercoat stuff if i ever get a chance.......i'm starting to hate people :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

The motor should be in now!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

finally dropped the motor and tranny in, the body goes back on soon  

kinda want to do the exhaust before the body goes back on though, i need to drill a couple holes in the frame for hangers


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

sick :thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I just started checking this topic out... what are your plans for the int.? is it a bucket or bench car? keep us up with the updates!


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

wicked! Super fucking clean! I'm stoked to see this when it's done!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham+Feb 20 2008, 10:56 AM~9986811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i'll be stoked one day to head your way and go for a cruise


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 20 2008, 07:21 PM~9990498
> *interior plans are tan leather, possible seude inserts, headliner etc. dash is red, its a bench car, and i want to keep it that way, easier for the girl to get cozy! lol
> 
> btw graham, keep this between you and me, but ask your friend jason b. about some parts i purchased from him
> ...



:0


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

Do you have an interior guy lined up? I have 6 leather hides sitting here, and some impala seats, and everyone I talk to wants big $. Your stock seats were in good shape, so I guess you don't need foam?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good fokker!


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

oops


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Feb 24 2008, 11:09 AM~10017687
> *Do you have an interior guy lined up?  I have 6 leather hides sitting here, and some impala seats, and everyone I talk to wants big $.  Your stock seats were in good shape, so I guess you don't need foam?
> *


i have 2 different guys that could do it, leaning towards one, cause he has a car he wants painted, might trade off, what kinda leather u got?? i'm gonna need foam for at least the front, buddies dogs killed it :angry: not sure wether i'm keeping the bench, but most likely.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good,did you ever pick a breather out?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 24 2008, 10:47 PM~10022701
> *looking good,did you ever pick a breather out?
> *


u mean an air cleaner??? yes gonna go with a trimline i think


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

lookin good man, i gotta drop by and see it sometime soon. we pulled the engine outta the caddy, should be wrapping up the front of the frame sometime in the next week or so.


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice as hell


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Lookin Good Homie...


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

looking good


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

fukin nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Any New Pics


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT for new pics


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

sorry guys, car is for sale

































LOL, just fuckin round, not gonna pull that shit like i see so many others...BUT i did just buy a house and its gonna put a big set back on the build, the body is ready to go back on, but after that happens it will be sitting in my own 2 car garage just kickin it for a bit, so things will be slower than i had hoped, but priority for me right now is a house, so you gotta do what you gotta do, sorry. I will be working on it, i just wont have as much money to play, so donations are most definately welcome!! LMAO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 3 2008, 12:59 AM~10322700
> *sorry guys, car is for sale
> LOL, just fuckin round, not gonna pull that shit like i see so many others...BUT i did just buy a house and its gonna put a big set back on the build, the body is ready to go back on, but after that happens it will be sitting in my own 2 car garage just kickin it for a bit, so things will be slower than i had hoped, but priority for me right now is a house, so you gotta do what you gotta do, sorry. I will be working on it, i just wont have as much money to play, so donations are most definately welcome!! LMAO
> *


im fixing to go thru that same situation end of september


----------



## Cataimpala62 (Jun 22, 2006)

62 frame off from Italy
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2030/241645...0aa7f0012_b.jpg
much love & respect to 6Deuced


----------



## Cataimpala62 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

you know if they make these covers for a 700r4?  
looking bad ass bro, real tight


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^nevermind i just bought one of ebay $20 bucks triple chromed :cheesy:


----------



## Cataimpala62 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Were U On Top Of A Light Pole Or Something?? :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cataimpala62_@Apr 23 2008, 11:20 AM~10483976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no wrap?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 23 2008, 09:55 AM~10484202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 11:18 AM~10484336
> *he said he wrapped a frame earlier in the topic
> *


Thats Not The Same Frame From The Top :dunno:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

GUYS, THATS NOT MINE, JUST SOME DUMBY TRYING TO TAKE OVER MY TOPIC OR SOME SHIT!! I DUNNO WTF HE'S TALKING ABOUT, SOME CRAZY ITALIAN!!! LMAO!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

OH YEAH, THE BODY IS ON


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 25 2008, 11:25 PM~10506491
> *OH YEAH, THE BODY IS ON
> *


PICS FOKKER, PICS FOKKER, PICS FOKKER! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 25 2008, 09:28 PM~10506519
> *PICS FOKKER, PICS FOKKER, PICS FOKKER! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TOMMORROW!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 25 2008, 11:29 PM~10506530
> *TOMMORROW!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW NOW NOWWWWWW! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

YESTERDAY ALREADY


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2008, 09:43 PM~10506670
> *YESTERDAY ALREADY
> *


LOL, i put it on, on sunday :0 had 10 guys, forgot my camera, i've been super busy lately, moving in to my house on wednesday next week too, everythings been crazy, but i'm gonna take some pics tommorrow hopefully. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 25 2008, 10:48 PM~10506713
> *LOL, i put it on, on sunday :0  had 10 guys, forgot my camera, i've been super busy lately, moving in to my house on wednesday next week too, everythings been crazy, but i'm gonna take some pics tommorrow hopefully. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

how much epoxy did u use on the belly 1 qt


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 30 2008, 08:55 PM~10547324
> *how much epoxy did u use on the belly 1 qt
> *


 i used about a pint and a half sprayable, could have used less, but i wanted 2 coats, just to give it that extra cushion since it was the underside.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

thats fuckin nice..good job


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 8 2008, 08:50 PM~10611932
> *thats fuckin nice..good job
> *



:0 :0 ...X2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Car is looking real nice bro. Cant wait to see the final product


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking bad ass bro


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 8 2008, 06:30 PM~10611397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THIS IS A BAD ASS LO-LO BRO!! KEEP UP THE HARD WORK ON THIS CLASSIC


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

hey where did you get that adjustable panard bar and will that prevent the rear from shifting to drivers side when you lock it up..???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 22 2008, 09:36 AM~10711915
> *hey where did you get that adjustable panard bar and will that prevent the rear from shifting to drivers side when you lock it up..???
> *


 Yes it will, don't know where he got his but I believe Hotchkis makes one for the Impalas. 


Bad ass ride by the way, good buildup.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 22 2008, 09:36 AM~10711915
> *hey where did you get that adjustable panard bar and will that prevent the rear from shifting to drivers side when you lock it up..???
> *


 i got it off ebay, it will not prevent the rear from shifting to the drivers side when you lock up, to do that you would have to eliminate the panhard completely by means of wishbone, or y bar. however having it being adjustable allows you to center it while the car is completely lowered, so you dont have it rubbing on the inside wheel lip, as often you see these cars rubbing on the drivers side, i have perfect clearance on each side.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

LOOKS DAMN NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: Bad Azz


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 7 2008, 09:00 PM~10604040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@May 22 2008, 10:48 PM~10717561
> *i got it off ebay, it will not prevent the rear from shifting to the drivers side when you lock up, to do that you would have to eliminate the panhard completely by means of wishbone, or y bar. however having it being adjustable allows you to center it while the car is completely lowered, so you dont have it rubbing on the inside wheel lip, as often you see these cars rubbing on the drivers side, i have perfect clearance on each side.
> *


Thanks for that info! Nice ride....coming along well.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

thats 1 sick build homie, keep it up


----------



## Trouble_T (Jul 1, 2008)

how much bondo has gone on that hoo....?


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0 
That's gonna be 1 hell of a duce................


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn that hoe is red :0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 4 2007, 11:05 PM~7176800
> *still not understanding what your saying about knife edging, but i think your talking about putting a bevelled ege on the patch so it undrlaps the existing panel and becomes flush at the surface, this should give you a better idea of wht i did, i used a 2 1/2" backing, i glued it on fist, as seen in the pic below, i let it fully cure overnight and repaired the inner quarter while i was waiting.
> beyond the black marks was welded solid.
> 
> ...



my car has all kinds of bondo and it still looks good.... :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:wave: 
any new pics?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 4 2008, 12:28 AM~11010981
> *:wave:
> any new pics?
> *


no  bought some shiny parts for the engine, but thats about it, gonna get back on the grind pretty quick here though.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trouble_T_@Jul 3 2008, 08:38 AM~11004670
> *how much bondo has gone on that hoo....?
> *


a fucking shitload!!!! but most of it ended up on the floor


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fkn bodylines get accented nice with that color


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

pics of shiney new parts at least????


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 5 2008, 12:28 PM~11017357
> *no   bought some shiny parts for the engine, but thats about it, gonna get back on the grind pretty quick here though.
> *


Sounds good, if you need a hand let me know


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 5 2008, 02:15 PM~11018084
> *pics of shiney new parts at least????
> *


how about i put them on the motor then i'll take some pics?? :biggrin: should have that done this week, and i took the doors to the sandblaster yesterday, should be getting them in primer on the weekend.  
the only 1 thing holding up getting all the shiny parts on the motor is finding the right alternator bracket. I want drivers side, side mount, with a short waterpump, and that seems to be dificult to find, the only ones i found are billet specialties, and they are a little bulky for my liking and pricey.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 7 2008, 04:14 AM~11025960
> *how about i put them on the motor then i'll take some pics?? :biggrin:  should have that done this week, and i took the doors to the sandblaster yesterday, should be getting them in primer on the weekend.
> the only 1 thing holding up getting all the shiny parts on the motor is finding the right alternator bracket. I want drivers side, side mount, with a short waterpump, and that seems to be dificult to find, the only ones i found are billet specialties, and they are a little bulky for my liking and pricey.
> *


go with a serpentine kit :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 6 2008, 11:52 PM~11026487
> *go with a serpentine kit  :biggrin:
> *


i would have liked to, but thats a lot more cash than a nice v groove, and at the moment i got better things to spend a Gnote on. i went with all billet pulleys, single v groove, and nice pointy noses :biggrin: i like it, and i can always upgrade later in the cars life, same with the brakes, i went with all chrome drums for now, but maybe in a few years i might just swap them out for discs and all that, right now i just want to concentrate on getting it done.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 8 2008, 01:36 AM~11032641
> *i would have liked to, but thats a lot more cash than a nice v groove, and at the moment i got better things to spend a Gnote on. i went with all billet pulleys, single v groove, and nice pointy noses :biggrin:  i like it, and i can always upgrade later in the cars life, same with the brakes, i went with all chrome drums for now, but maybe in a few years i might just swap them out for discs and all that, right now i just want to concentrate on getting it done.
> *


right on... I went with a serpentine kit on my box and its been more of a headache but looks cool lol


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hell yeah Deuced. I knew that engine bay was gonna look bad ass.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good bro


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

nice keep up the good work :biggrin:  keep on postin pics :cheesy:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

wow thats fucking nice homie good work :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 13 2008, 07:05 PM~11079434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats hiding under that towel where the steering shaft is suppose to be??? :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jul 26 2008, 01:41 AM~11182751
> *whats  hiding under that towel where the steering shaft is suppose to be???  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know..............................maybe a steering shaft??? :uh: :uh: 









:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that motor is looking hot


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Cant wait for the setup hno: hno: 
going to be off the hook  :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 26 2008, 07:26 PM~11186834
> *Cant wait for the setup  hno:  hno:
> going to be off the hook    :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well finally started working on the doors after having them sandblasted, they were in really good shape with no rust, and only a few small areas of filler, in which was an easy hammer and dolly back to better shape, then skimcoating with filler and putty.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

looking good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The cars looking good I love that color


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 13 2008, 07:05 PM~11079434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which alternator kit is that


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 1 2008, 09:50 PM~11239103
> *which alternator kit is that
> *


i'm not really sure actually, it was like pulling teeth trying to find the right drivers side alternator that would work with a short water pump(bolts to the head and intake) i ended up getting this one through my local parts store, not even sure of the brand, but it works perfectly for me.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 13 2008, 07:05 PM~11079434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn thats tighter than a virgin


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

sorry fellas, i'm slacken big time!! i been all caught up with boats and wakeboarding lately, but summers coming to an end here so hopefully i can get back on the deuce, shit is hard right now, the build has taken a bad turn as i dont have my homies shop to work on it anymore, so i'm gonna have to take piece by piece in to work, and try and get it done there in my spare time, problem is i dont have much of that at work, i have gotten the doors all double primed and blocked in the final stage of primer though, i'm hoping to blast some color on them within the next couple weeks.


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 27 2007, 04:47 PM~9097167
> *well i'm about 10 hrs deep in to bodyworking the frame, its a good amount of work to mold these things.
> 
> 
> ...


IM DOIN MY FRAME ALSO, UR FRAME LOOKS HELLA GOOD... AFTER MINE COMES BACK FROM SANBLASTING.... IM TRYIN 2 FIGURE OUT AFTER I BONDO OUT SMOOTH THE PITS OR DINGS WHAT COMES NEXT.... FIRST TIME DOIN THIS. 
AFTER THIS STEP DID YOU EPOXY THE METAL, THEN PAINT.... OR DID U PRIMER THE METAL THEN PAINT... OR BOTH EPOXY, PRIMER THEN PAINT..:dunno:.... ANY HELP WOULD DO THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 20 2008, 03:20 PM~11652712
> *IM DOIN MY FRAME ALSO, UR FRAME LOOKS HELLA GOOD... AFTER MINE COMES BACK FROM SANBLASTING.... IM  TRYIN 2 FIGURE OUT AFTER I BONDO OUT SMOOTH THE PITS OR DINGS WHAT COMES NEXT.... FIRST TIME DOIN THIS.
> AFTER THIS STEP DID YOU EPOXY THE METAL, THEN PAINT.... OR DID U PRIMER THE METAL THEN PAINT... OR BOTH EPOXY, PRIMER THEN PAINT..:dunno:.... ANY HELP  WOULD DO THANKS HOMIE..
> *


i got it back from sand blast, buzzed it down with 40-80 grit, skimmed it with putty, buzzed that all down with 120-180, then i epoxied it and then gave it 3 thick coats of high build primer surfacer, after that dried, i buzzed it down with 320-400 and then i epoxied again and painted it with Imron SS polyeurathane.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

wow, can you believe i actually did something on my car, the doors are done!! although i feel that i cheated..............I took them in to work and put them thru in my spare time with other jobs, i was planning on doing everything in the backyard garage, but my friends place where i was doing it, its just not gonna work there anymore, so this is the only way to finish it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 Lazer Straight. Looking good.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 3 2008, 06:33 PM~11773225
> *wow, can you believe i actually did something on my car, the doors are done!! although i feel that i cheated..............I took them in to work and put them thru in my spare time with other jobs, i was planning on doing everything in the backyard garage, but my friends place where i was doing it, its just not gonna work there anymore, so this is the only way to finish it.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD AND THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

where has the homie deuced been? :dunno:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i dunno, haven't seen him in a minute...................................................been trying to get ahold of my sandblaster....................its like pulling teeth.................talked to the exhaust guy...................gonna take the car over there soon...........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lookin dope!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

badass ride


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well i finally got ahold of the sandblaster, the fenders and rad support are all blasted bare now, working on the bodywork.

ah, sometimes i kick myself for going so far :uh: 
could have just done a simple go over and been rolling last summer!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 26 2008, 10:56 PM~11980437
> *well i finally got ahold of the sandblaster, the fenders and rad support are all blasted bare now, working on the bodywork.
> 
> ah, sometimes i kick myself for going so far :uh:
> ...


it will be worth it in the end homie, your doin a bad ass job, real clean..


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

that duece looks fuckin hot bro. keep it up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

x2


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

just a quick bump .... keep it goin homie


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

i missed this topic at the top!


keep goin!


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hella Clean Homie!!! Keep It Up!!!!


~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice homie :thumbsup: I wish I would have seen this thread a long time ago, I'll keep looking back for updates.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i have been getting places, just not fast guys, sorry. The fenders and rad support are almost done and I have most my exhaust done now, its all 2.5" 304 stainless steel, mandrel bent. I ordered a nice aluminum rad, but it showed up a POS, so its getting sent back and i'm gonna get a new one, anyone know of any reasonably priced aluminum rads with electric fan setups possibly??


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> got me some chrome :biggrin:





>


Damn! Real nice :biggrin:
[/quote]
Hey Deuced, whats the I.D. on the pipe that was used on your lowers?
Do you know if this will work for all (or most) coils or was it set up just for what you were using?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 24 2008, 07:13 PM~12247283
> *i have been getting places, just not fast guys, sorry.  The fenders and rad support are almost done and I have most my exhaust done now, its all 2.5" 304 stainless steel, mandrel bent. I ordered a nice aluminum rad, but it showed up a POS, so its getting sent back and i'm gonna get a new one, anyone know of any reasonably priced aluminum rads with electric fan setups possibly??
> *


i dont know what u mean by reasonable...but i spent like 400 on a non polished 4 core BeCool without fans


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> Damn! Real nice :biggrin:


Hey Deuced, whats the I.D. on the pipe that was used on your lowers?
Do you know if this will work for all (or most) coils or was it set up just for what you were using?
[/quote]

I would have to measure, it would work for any coils though, its just slightly larger and deeper than stock


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

I would have to measure, it would work for any coils though, its just slightly larger and deeper than stock



Cool thanks man, good to know


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 14 2008, 04:05 AM~11079434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is really nice!!!


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 3 2008, 07:33 PM~11773225
> *wow, can you believe i actually did something on my car, the doors are done!! although i feel that i cheated..............I took them in to work and put them thru in my spare time with other jobs, i was planning on doing everything in the backyard garage, but my friends place where i was doing it, its just not gonna work there anymore, so this is the only way to finish it.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good man, some top notch shit right there........your booth look similar to the one at the Akzo training center.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt for my homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got the fenders all bodyworked and primed, also got my full 2.5" mandrel bent stainless exhaust, just got to polish it and install.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my fellow builders!!


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

good job in the 62 homie


----------



## stilldippin (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 26 2008, 08:56 PM~11980437
> *well i finally got ahold of the sandblaster, the fenders and rad support are all blasted bare now, working on the bodywork.
> 
> ah, sometimes i kick myself for going so far :uh:
> ...


Yeah you could have just done a simple go over........you could grow a mullet and live in a trailer too!! :biggrin: 
but doing simple go over's, and living in trailers is just something I can't ever see u doing! 
shit looks good


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 25 2008, 02:12 PM~12524748
> *got the fenders all bodyworked and primed, also got my full 2.5" mandrel bent stainless exhaust, just got to polish it and install.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my fellow builders!!
> *


Nice :biggrin: Straight back or you running an H or X pipe?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I just went through this whole tpic.... nice build up, car is gonna be sick when its done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

x1000


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

back to the top


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 27 2008, 05:23 AM~11980662
> *it will be worth it in the end homie, your doin a bad ass job, real clean..
> *


true that...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

bad to the bone. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Looks bad ass my dude! Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 7 2009, 09:57 PM~12639011
> *bad to the bone. :thumbsup:
> *


bawhawhaha nice name


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldippin+Jan 3 2009, 06:17 PM~12595644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUH?? its an x frame so theres really no options, striaght back would look like ass, kinda like that black 64 "high power" and theres no where to cross over without it looking like shit either, so its just a originally shaped exhaust, but all 2.5" and mandrel. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

This ride is coming out awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

and the homie skim be hooking me up with a fe chrome parts, and i just got a bunch bakc form my local chromers too. and now i'm broke! lol


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

fenders are done, and i even started installing the doors and fenders today, i did however run in to a serious issue, i done gone fucked up while sectioning the passenger side rocker panel, i somehow made a miscalculation, a big one too, almost a 1/2" off!! The end of the rocker is supposed to be flush with the end of the door, see pic below. i'm embarassed, its gonna get fixed this week, it makes me sick thinking about it, luckily its in a spot thats covered by the rocker mouldings i am going to use, and i can blend it in within the rocker under the door.



























:uh: I'm an idiot!! :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Shit happens bro, you'll make it right someway or another. Regardless, the bitch is looking hard as nails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 9 2009, 12:55 AM~12946893
> *fenders are done, and i even started installing the doors and fenders today, i did however run in to a serious issue, i done gone fucked up while sectioning the passenger side rocker panel, i somehow made a miscalculation, a big one too, almost a 1/2" off!! The end of the rocker is supposed to be flush with the end of the door, see pic below.  i'm embarassed, its gonna get fixed this week, it makes me sick thinking about it, luckily its in a spot thats covered by the rocker mouldings i am going to use, and i can blend it in within the rocker under the door.
> 
> 
> ...


Its alright bro. Its not as bad as it looks. Im sure it will look great when you are done. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got that shit all fixed up, blended in, and i'm ready to bolt on my fenders , i'll get some pics up on the weekend.


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

I remember you had some block hugging headers for sale awile ago...Do you still have them?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

getting the exhaust done


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

damn thats alot of red on there.... did they scratch anything while doing the exhaust?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

if only mine looks this good when im done


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2009, 07:50 PM~13637287
> *damn thats alot of red on there.... did they scratch anything while doing the exhaust?
> *


i just dropped it off today, its one guy, out his house, the only perosn in town here who does stainless, and for what he charges...............he better not scratch a fucking thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 20 2009, 10:39 PM~13638001
> *i just dropped it off today, its one guy, out his house, the only perosn in town here who does stainless, and for what he charges...............he better not scratch a fucking thing. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

still needs polishing, but he did a nice job, was done ages ago, but the car is just sitting in teh garage, i have no motivation to wokr on it these days, i feel bad for her, anybody wants to finish it come grab it for 20k cdn!!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Man she looks real good. Minus well POR 15 the entire inside...no need to leave anything out now....


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: Beautiful 62


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 17 2006, 06:38 PM~6192818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: l


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Another bad ass '62 :worship: 

It's time to get movin on mine!


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 31 2009, 07:04 PM~14940258
> *Another bad ass '62    :worship:
> 
> It's time to get movin on mine!
> *




X2


----------



## mgomez (Oct 20, 2009)

:roflmao: I STARTED TO TEAR UP BRO! CHECK THIS OUT THE PICS ARE GOOD BUT CANT TELL IF YOU STRIPPED YOUR DASH YET ACCENT IT A BIT ALSO THE FIREWALL,TRY TO HAVE THAT DONE B4 YOU GET WINDOWS IN !YOU PROBABLY THOUGHT OF THAT ALREADY BUT JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT! PEACE! LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
T
T




BUILD THIS SEXY FUCKIN DEUCE


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 21 2009, 05:30 AM~13636967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, fucking nice rearend...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 10 2010, 10:03 PM~16249608
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


Motha Fuckin :werd:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16249608
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

ok already fuck, guess i'm gonna have to finish this damn thing!!! i think i might have lit a fire under my ass fellas!!!

got the gas tank in, rad in , inner fenderwells in, they wer a fuckin bitch by myself i might add!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookn good as usual man.


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks real good im pissed now i should have kept mine. (shit happens) Working on a 63 now just starting. Here's a pic of my 62 After i painted it. had to cruise that night didn't even put it all back together yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry bad pic only one i could find


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

clean ass duece


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

More pics


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 10 2010, 12:28 AM~18531486
> *More pics
> *


X2


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

all i can say is wow.......nice to see a canadian putting it down for the scene.

you really seem to know your shit homie......from headlight to tail light you seem to know where to start. 
congrats on a sick build........stay motivated homie......you owe it to yourself to ride in style.

gotta keep an eye on this topic. i read all 38 pages, one of the best builds i think i've read, and being a canadian helps too. you just don't hear of too many of use doing it big y'know?

congrats again.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Sep 23 2010, 09:25 PM~18648733
> *all i can say is wow.......nice to see a canadian putting it down for the scene.
> 
> you really seem to know your shit homie......from headlight to tail light you seem to know where to start.
> ...


thanks for the kind words, but i'll take the congrats when its done! :biggrin: 

update pics coming soon................................................................... i'm gonna finish this bitch! :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got some work done today:
radiator cooling lines, fuel pump to carb line, trans vaccum, a bunch of random plugs and shit, started some final electrical wiring, notice i ended up cutting the main fuse box plug hole in the firewall that i had shaved, that was fun but turned out great, also got the driveshaft all together and installed, put the slip closer to the center bearing thought it was better looking that way and dont see any difference in how it would work.

got the battery holder installed and went with an optima red top , just got a couple more wires to connect and set the valves drop the distributor and she's getting started up!

got some goodies arriving next week, like a master so i see the pace really picking up now! :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 25 2010, 07:52 PM~18661519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Puttin in work i see, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm working in it, but theres so many little lose ends i have been tying up lately, but i'm almost donw with all of them, i just want to have everything right when i first start it up, like brakes, tranny column steering all that so i can just take it for a put down the street , you know on a milkcrate!! :biggrin: Its soooo close to happening now, just had to get a new stainless brakeline made, as i had a bad one, and attach the column/tranny linkage.

Got all the brakes put together









got the column installed and the pedals, went with a cable style firewall mount gas pedal, works very well actually









also attached the new chrome steering rod, installing a new rag joint is a pain in the ass i might ad!


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

You got a bad ass ride. Had one like it but had to sell it before i could finish.
Looking good thought


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 19 2010, 10:09 PM~18856769
> *I'm working in it, but theres so many little lose ends i have been tying up lately, but i'm almost donw with all of them, i just want to have everything right when i first start it up, like brakes, tranny column steering all that so i can just take it for a put down the street , you know on a milkcrate!! :biggrin:  Its soooo close to happening now, just had to get a new stainless brakeline made, as i had a bad one, and attach the column/tranny linkage.
> 
> Got all the brakes put together
> ...


Fuckin rights bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

It's come a long way bro... Looks great


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2010, 08:28 AM~18859355
> *It's come a long way bro... Looks great
> *


man Luis u posted up n this thread back n 06 on page one!! :wow: 
Ben following this build fer insight on how to " juice tha Duce??"" :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship: TTT


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*deuce is killing them *: :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Damn looking good homie,im glad you kept her and decided to finish it,and dont worry thiers always PITA loose ends that come up its part of the game,but will make you love her that much more when its done :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

its on this saturday! i'm gonna pull it out the garage and drive it down the street! that should give me some motivation!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT lookin hard brah.....


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 23 2007, 11:30 PM~7068992
> *ok, so that was done a while ago, MAGIC, its candied and flaked now, here it is
> 
> started with some DTM epoxy, then did some seam sealing
> ...


SWEET SMELL LIKE CANDY $$$$$$$$$$ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 20 2010, 10:35 PM~18866744
> *its on this saturday! i'm gonna pull it out the garage and drive it down the street! that should give me some motivation!
> *


Pics of it on the street :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 26 2010, 06:17 PM~18916795
> *Pics of it on the street  :biggrin:
> *


fool you gonna have to wait a while for that shit! :biggrin: 

but i might make a quick video of the engine running so you can hear that stainless exhaust rumble :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 26 2010, 09:10 PM~18917411
> *fool you gonna have to wait a while for that shit! :biggrin:
> 
> but i might make a quick video of the engine running so you can hear that stainless exhaust rumble :0
> *


A video will do for now :biggrin: 
Good to hear you're making progress bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

got the car running, and she sounds nice :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 31 2010, 07:16 PM~18954870
> *got the car running, and she sounds nice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup: 
You must be gettin damn close now hno:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 31 2010, 06:16 PM~18954870
> *got the car running, and she sounds nice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice sounds good


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

This thing done yet :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:420:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

summer is around the corner!!


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Mar 2 2011, 12:26 PM~19997481
> *summer is around the corner!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 1 2010, 05:38 PM~18961288
> *Very nice :thumbsup:
> You must be gettin damn close now hno:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 8 2009, 09:55 PM~12946893
> *fenders are done, and i even started installing the doors and fenders today, i did however run in to a serious issue, i done gone fucked up while sectioning the passenger side rocker panel, i somehow made a miscalculation, a big one too, almost a 1/2" off!! The end of the rocker is supposed to be flush with the end of the door, see pic below.  i'm embarassed, its gonna get fixed this week, it makes me sick thinking about it, luckily its in a spot thats covered by the rocker mouldings i am going to use, and i can blend it in within the rocker under the door.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Mar 20 2011, 05:57 PM~20137619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Still a beautiful ass deuce


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Mar 20 2011, 09:57 PM~20137619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of the truck :cheesy: 
nice duece also


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just went thru every page!!!!!! beautiful build!!!!! keep up the good work


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wth this aint back together yet


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

tick tick tick..............summer time!!!


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

TTT...... :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Mar 20 2011, 09:57 PM~20137619
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very very nice


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

updates ????


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

sickthree said:


> updates ????


x62:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

damn i forgot bout this one


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lukin gud homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

this deuce still on the back burner?


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

graham said:


> this deuce still on the back burner?


nope!! actually i just lit a fire under my ass a month ago, been pushing to get it done since, shes almost ready for her maiden voyage less interior, 

that said i'm gonna take her for a cruise without the interior hopefully next weekend!! pretty excited, how do you think an OG black interior kit would look in her?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

6Deuced said:


> nope!! actually i just lit a fire under my ass a month ago, been pushing to get it done since, shes almost ready for her maiden voyage less interior,
> 
> that said i'm gonna take her for a cruise without the interior hopefully next weekend!! pretty excited, how do you think an OG black interior kit would look in her?



red or white


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

nah red is definatley out, my color is wat to red red, my old interior is red and looks like poo inside it haha they dont sell an og white interior from what ive seen??


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

went with 1 piece smoothie bumpers, took my rear cove panels apart and painted them one of the silvers on my roof.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what shape was the OG interior in


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

well it was in really good shape untill i left the front seat out in the weather and my buddies dogs got at it, haha the rest is good, the back seat is mint, just tying up some loose ends today, thinking of taking it for a quick drive.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

working on my hood this week, took her for a spin without yesterday


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

she is clean ass fuck


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

6Deuced said:


> nope!! actually i just lit a fire under my ass a month ago, been pushing to get it done since, shes almost ready for her maiden voyage less interior,
> 
> that said i'm gonna take her for a cruise without the interior hopefully next weekend!! pretty excited, how do you think an OG black interior kit would look in her?


not sure what to do with the interior?? that silver on the roof throws me off..mind you I'm only thinking OG colors that would go with red= black, red, fawn, saddle. But I don't know which would go with the silver?

Maybe something kinda custom along the lines of a 57 interior that is red with silver?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

6Deuced said:


> nah red is definatley out, my color is wat to red red, my old interior is red and looks like poo inside it haha they dont sell an og white interior from what ive seen??


Glad to see you are putting in work man.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> not sure what to do with the interior?? that silver on the roof throws me off..mind you I'm only thinking OG colors that would go with red= black, red, fawn, saddle. But I don't know which would go with the silver?
> 
> Maybe something kinda custom along the lines of a 57 interior that is red with silver?











maybe something along these lines?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Ya that looks nice graham, just don't imagine the red vinyl clashing with the bright red paint very well, I definitely want to stick with og patterns/style just really think tan is the way to go, a darker tan. I got a sample of fawn and its just plain ugly , lol


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Working on the trunk setup, making progress still a ton of work to do yet , decided on going with the first picture, batts will be in the middle, just 3 floor will be cut out so the batts will poke thru a couple inches and be visible........



Oh ya going aircraft


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

I like number 2!:biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

THUGGNASTY said:


> I like number 2!:biggrin:


Ahhhh really? I already decided on the first welded the mounts on it, pumps on the outside let the fittings and tanks be the focal point, tanks are at the chrome shop right now


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Both looked good! Either way can't go wrong with aircraft!
I was looking at some old pics of your pumps the other day and wondering when you were gonna bust them out.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Actually I'm not set on any of those layouts, I need more symmetry, I sure love having this slab of MDF to place my pumps wherever I please to decide on layout. I'm pretty much set on adding another line to each assembly and will flip the head on one and go dump beside dump or I can make the motors more visible by not flipping the head and going filter beside dump like this:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Filter beside dump stagger


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

*pump mounts*

pump mounts


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Well after I drove it for a couple days it was obvious I needed to upgrade the brakes, so I ordered a zero offset front disc conversion and chrome dual master with booster, got this kit from tomsclassic even came with stainless hardlines. I chromed the brackets and painted the calipers.

I also got my oil tanks back from chrome they turned out real nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice work!!!


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks I've been struggling to get the brakes bled, stainless flares never seem to seat properly, not too mention the bleeder screws leak passed the threads!! Nightmare


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what that zero offset run you, looks good on there too


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

It was 499 plus another 100 to upgrade to a chrome master/booster


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

6Deuced said:


> Thanks I've been struggling to get the brakes bled, stainless flares never seem to seat properly, not too mention the bleeder screws leak passed the threads!! Nightmare


damn


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

vouges17 said:


> damn


haha, got the brakes all figured out!! back on the trunk setup, been doing lots of mock up, now its all basically where i'm going to keep it, just need to cut a new floor section of mdf and hardline the dump wires and the 2 short pressure lines in to the upper shelf bulkhead, then i'm going to run 1 #8 hose to the firewall which will then T off to #6 and finally mate with bulkhead connectors that go thru the firewall and connect to 3/8 hardlines from the firewall to the cylinders, this way there will be nothing but hardlines shown for the hydraulics. 

lastly i'm contimplating hiding the batteries behind the side panels or like i originally planned putting them in the center sunken in the the floor


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i had to turn the slowdowns down on an angle since the trunk just wouldnt quite shut with them sitting level


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Bad ass!
Glad to see you back on it.
For some reason I thought you sold it...:dunno:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

lowdeville said:


> Bad ass!
> Glad to see you back on it.
> For some reason I thought you sold it...:dunno:


Thought about it haha oh and btw I saw you asking about interiors a while back, I had ciadellas make mine and I'm super happy with it, they treated me like gold and got it done hella quick and I had them do it in a custom beige with pleated inserts, and a suede like headliner, I would use them again in a heartbeat, and for the record I installed it all myself


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Hardlines


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work!


----------

